# The Gray King - A game of morally gray fear - Calling Zurai!



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 7, 2007)

This place just keeps sucking me back in.

I have some ideas I want to try, but to avoid the accumulation of incidents that lead me to dropping games left, right, and center several months ago, I'm going to keep my games down to a maximum of two.  This is one.  You all have my permission to thwack me with spikesticks if I break my promise.

*Eberron* - A world of mystery and intrigue.  Emerging from a century-long war with hundreds of thousands of years of history behind it, this is a weary and torn place.  Full of political manuvering, power plays, magic both sublime and vile, and conflicting beliefs of dozens of cultures, this is no place for the faint of heart to rise to prominance.

In the crevices and corners, people practice all sorts of unusual methods of power.  Some are restricted to a small geographic area, others are products of self-discovery, and not well-known to the mainstream.  Some have uncovered forgotten tomes or learned from unleashed fiends or dragons.

For whatever reason, your unique ways drew attention from a most  unlikely source.  There was a mysterious visitor, or a message from House Sivis, perhaps a letter delivered by House Orion, or maybe your familiar or just a random animal showed up with a note.  Then there were dreams, of course.  A gray crown, aflame with a color most important to you.  And then your message was signed with a gray crown somehow.  Most unusual indeed.  But intriguing, very intriguing.  And if you showed up in New Cyre in Breland at this certain date and time, something was going to happen.  Something that your skills alone could do.  And something that could give you everything you ever wanted, if you had the will to take it...

~~~~~

I'm looking for a party of adventurers from the fringe.  Nothing as quite as weird as my "Anything But Normal" game, but definitely something a little off the beaten path.

I'd love to see a binder or a shadowdancer (from Tome of Magic), something from Incarnum, an archivist or dread necromancer (from Heroes of Horror), a variant class from Unearthed Arcana, a warlock or wu jen, shujenga or favored soul, cleric of an uncommon diety, or just someone with a really wicked, slightly odd backstory (maybe with an odd feat).

I'd like characters that are "comfortable with morally gray," to quote Mr. Bennet from Heroes.  Not necessarily fully evil or vile, but just willing to go the distance, even if that distance is filled with unpalatable obstacles.

Mechanics-wise:

3rd level Eberron characters
30 point-buy
Hit points max at 1st level, 75% thereafter
4,000 XP
3,200gp
Flaws from Unearthed Arcana are allowed, to a maximum of two

I have all current Eberron books, and nearly every other WotC book out there (minus Tome of Nine Swords).  I also have the Complete Book of Eldritch Might to draw stuff from too, as well as Chaositech (if there was ever a campaign suited for chaositech, it's Eberron).

I would like people to submit backgrounds as well as concepts, from which I will choose a party.  Please give me the following things:  What was your character doing during the Last War and how did it affect them?  (Though it is possible, if you were isolated enough, that this could be an irrelevant question.)  Tell me about your unusual practice.  How did you get into it?  Are you comfortable with it?  Are other people?  Do you bruit it about or keep it quiet?  Where do you see  your character going (both mechanics and role-playing-wise)?  Why would you be willing to go to New Cyre for a shot at a slightly vague power?  Tell me about at least one enemy and one ally (neither have to be huge and/or world-shaking).  And let me know if you have any phobias or fears.

There will be elements of horror in this game, both drawn from my own twisted imagination and from several books.  I was considering using both the Taint rules and/or the Sanity rules from Heroes of Horror and Unearthed Arcana.  What do people think about that?

[Edit:  Won't be using either rules, but will be using some stuff from Chaositech.]

~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Our Party*

*Eidalac, and now Forgefly - *Kurst* - CN Male Human Artificer 1/Warlock 2

*stonegod - *Irthos* - CN Male dragonwrought desert kobold copper dragon shaman 3

*Free Xenon - *Arrgha'n of the Fell Veil* - N Male Halfblood Daellkyr Rogue 2/Ranger 1

*Zurai - *Valerian* - N Male Grey Elf Archivist 3

*Erekose13 - *Maavnod Warpspire* - CG Male Mutated Goliath Totemist 2

*EvolutionKB - *Oliver* - LN Male Human Binder 3


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 7, 2007)

Hrm.  I'll have to dig up my sheets, but I had a character in TT game that may work for this.

The short story is he's an artificer/warlock, the latter class being an issue as he 'became' one after accidentally unsealing a demon who, after killing his master, 'blessed' the character with his warlock powers - just in time for someone to come on the scene and see it.

Thus, he's now presumed to be an agent working for the Lords of Dust, and just about any 'good' person would likely kill him on site if they found out, putting the fellow in a dicey and desperate spot.

I'll get some more details after I dig his sheet up.


EDIT:
As far as Taint/saintly rules - I like Sanity well enough, but I find Taint to be a bit overdone as writen - but it has been a while since I looked over those rules.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Oct 7, 2007)

Mmm... so many options. I've always wanted to try a binder, but a necromantic character of some sort would be fun--a dread necromancer, or perhaps a cleric of the Blood of Vol. In the former case, I think an Aereni elf obsessed with the darker reflection of his people's culture of undead-worship might be appropriate... not so sure about a background for the potential Vol cleric, though it might be similar.

I'm a bit busy right now, but later tonight I'll browse through my books and flesh out whichever concept I settle on. And, for the record, I don't mind the Sanity rules, either, but I don't remember the Taint rules at all. I'll have to review them as well.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 7, 2007)

This has my interest as well.  I was thinking an incarnate from Karnnath, along the evil side.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 7, 2007)

How about a changeling rogue with the racial substitution levels from the races of eberron? Was thinking of a character who always knows someone where ever they go. 


-Blood


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 7, 2007)

This sounds like rock'n fun.

I am thinking of a Daelkyr Halfblood  (MoE pg.37) Urban Ranger going for Impure Prince (MoE pg. 73). 

I think that should work out pretty well. 

This is kind of rough and not edgy enough, but it should be a good start.

*Basic history*
During the last war Project Fell Heir was started and maintained as a method of gaining agents to use a secret cave that ws continually coterminus Xoriat to their advantage. The tribes formerly of the once proud and dominate Dhakaani clans bred these tainted agents to use their connection to the Xoriat to help to keep their tribes' lands free of the Daelkyr. These agents were used through out the empire in secret to ferret our Daelkyr influence and on occasion to assist the Darguun military when matters would advance the Dhakaani Tribes' influence. 

I was one of these children born of from Project Fell Heir. Many of us were born as a result of voluntary mothers or captive mothers forced to use a Breed Leeches during the period of the pregnancy. I never knew my mother. I only knew training and loyalty to the Dhkaani tribes.

The Project fell apart when the connection to Xoriat became too strong and many of the breeding females were shifted to Xoriat or were warped and twisted by the plane's effects. Many were killed and infected outright with a horrible madness as creatures borne on the wings of madness and insanity appeared and ripped many of the them apart.

My fellow brethren and I fought and did out jobs to kill as many as we could. Many Dhakanni heirs died that day. The Project's leaders closed the gate as best they could and attempted to kill all of its progeny. Needless to say we were not happy with their eyes turned upon us. Many of us escaped and killed as many as we could that knew about the Project to assure our safety, but we were not able to kill them all. 

I will always be looking behind me not only for servants of the Daelkyr or those that hate and fear my kind, but the leaders and minions of Project Fell Heir of the Dhakaani tribes.

I am Arrgha'n. I am alone, and I will do what it takes to survive. Hunting the Daelkyr and ending their influence amongst the civilized land is what I do. It is all I have ever know. There was no childhood or crying there was only kill the Daelkyr and watch for them. Kill and hunt. I do what I must even if some think the price is too high. My Symbiont is my closest companion throughout the years. I spend much of it without a true companion of any sort and it helps me to keep my sanity even as I battle within myself over the madness that stirs in side. My symbiont is my connection to what I am, a direct link the madness that spawned me and that stirs inside me. 

*Description*
He will appear more human that not, but will bear Hobgoblin features and traits that make his lineage questionable.

*Other Background*
During the Last War I found my self on a field of battle or two prior to the fall of the Project. Once the Project ended I as well as some of my brethren went to the borderlands and found ways to survive there. Due to my more urban skill set I went for the larger cities in Cyre and found myself in quick need as there were agents of the Daelkyr there - a mother that was unknowingly infected with a Breed Leech and the father was a Daelkyr agent. That night I killed the mother in her sleep and then I have been tracking the zealous Daelkyr father across the lands of Cyre and then into Breland.

*Enemies:* Specific members of the Dhakaani tribes that were apart of the Project Fell Heir, The father who got away.

*Allies:* Other former agents of Project Fell Heir as well as A hobgoblin female of  tribe Dhakaani  who assisted some of us in our escape. She was a one time voluntary mother and is very loyal to hre tribe. I do not know why she helped us that day.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I love eberron games, and I love strange characters, so I'll submit the crazy sorcerer, Tim. A ragged man with strange habits and strange ways of telling things. He is old for a human, so age modifiers will apply.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 7, 2007)

Brief background: With some dragon blood in his veins, Tim was a special kid. He liked to burn up things. And we are not talking of small things. Onces when he has twelve, the angry boy, burned his father library. The wizard was out of his mind, all his work was now a pile of ashes, and all thanks to that demon son of his.
So Tim was sent to live with his uncle Thomas in the wilds. Thomas was a timber man, and he and his two sons, supply wood to the town. All was fine until the now teenager Tim, started a huge fire in the woods. One could blame the dry weather, or the strong wind, that fuel the fire with oxygen, letting it burn miles and miles of forest. But uncle Thomas wasn't so naive.
That was the moment when Tim's adventures begun.
Much things happened since that times, far, obscured by the mist of time.
Tim became a known sorcerer, a powerful pyromancer, who controlled the element of fire at his will, and incinerated his foolish enemies in a fire living hell.
Tim recluded himself in a mountain. From there, he surprised the travelers, looking for some defiant and proud rival. Many fell, burned in the arcane fire, until a group of adventurers, a group of people just like he was may years before, gathered to drive the insane sorcerer out of the mountains.
Tim showed himself to the group, when they were searching him in the tricky passages of the mountains cliffs. The battle was fierce, but at the end the young blood prevail, and Tim was lucky to scape alive.
As fast as he could he grab some of the gold and belongings, and flee his cave, for the adventures to loot. They have earned it anyway, he thought.


Description:  Tim is a man of few words. With long thin grey beard, and his ragged tunic, whit goat horns in the hood, he reminds a crazy old man. For one that crosses words with him the first time, "The enchanter" as he calls himself -when he forgot he last name- may seem mysterious, and extravagant. His words may make no sense, and his exaggerations knows no limits. A side from that, and his tendency to make anything he wishes, is not a really bad man. 
He use to mocks on people who don't follow his advise.


Name: Tim the Enchanter
Class: Sorcerer
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic neutral
Age: 52
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 132 lb.
Eyes: black
Hair: Grey
Skin: pale

Str:    07     -2                  Level: 3        XP: 4000
Dex:  14     +2                BAB: +1     HP: 
Con:  14      +2                Grapple: -1     Dmg Red: 0
Int:    12      +1                Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 0
Wis:   10     +0                Init:+2              Spell Save: +
Cha:  18      +4               ACP: 0            Spell Fail: 0%

Abilities: 
Summon Familiar (rat)
+2 save against paralisis and sleep (Feat)
+2 save against fire spells and abilities (Feat) 

Feats:  
Draconic Heritage (red dragon)
Draconic Power ( Fire)
Energy sbustitution (Fire)


----------



## stonegod (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, Isida. I can't quit you. In a totally platonic way, of course. Don't want that fiancee of yours hunting me down. 

You know me and odd concepts. How about a kobold (perhaps dragonwrought from _Races of Dragon_) dragon shaman. Torn between Siberys and Khyber. An odd race, with unusual powers not even the rare druid is familiar with should bit your bill well.

I'll look at flushing it out later tonight. I'm familiar with the Heroes of Horrors taint rules (am using them somewhere else...), not the Sanity rules.


----------



## WarShrike (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi. I'm unfamilliar with Eberron, and was wondering if Thri-Kreen was acceptable as a player race. I've been wanting to try one out for a long time.

WarShrike


----------



## Bootmobile (Oct 8, 2007)

Isida, you mentioned you have the Complete Book of Eldritch Might, how about Arcana Unearthed/Evolved or other Malhavoc products? I'd love to play a litorian.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 8, 2007)

Bootmobile - I do indeed have the AU/AE books, but I'm going to put a nix on using them in Eberron.

WarShrike - The high ECL of the Thri-Kreen makes them a rather impractical choice for a 3rd-level campaign.  That and I think that might be just a _little_ bit father afield than I wanted to go.

Voda Vosa - I like Tim the Enchanter as much as the next gamer, but I don't think for this game (I'd be too constantly reminded of a humorous movie in a more serious game).  Also, remember we're only 3rd level here.  Would he be a feared and persecued magician at that level?


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 8, 2007)

Kurst
Male Human
Artificer 1/Warlock 2

{stat details coming later}


*History:*

Kurst, formerly Palar d'Cannith, was perfectly happy being a nobody.  True, he was a member of House Cannith, but he didn't have the Mark, nor were his talents as an artificer much to speak of.  He was good enough to do the basic work handed down to him, and that was plenty good enough for him.  He certainly wasn't worth putting on the front lines in the war, which kept him alive through the whole mess.  It also meant he wasn't good enough to hang around the capital, which kept him alive when it was destroyed.

Palar was as distraught as anyone over the loss, both to the nation and to the house, but when the would-be-new-patriarchs started to consolidate power, he wasn't worth much more than being a pawn, and was quickly shuffled around to work for anyone who needed a pair of somewhat expendable hands attached to someone who at least had an idea what he was doing.

Ultimately, this led to alot of very dangerous trips into places chasing after every rumor of something that just might be of use to the House rebuilding it's power.  Palar managed to survive that too, largely due to the fact that, as it turns out, he wasn't quite as bad as he had thought of himself.

That aspect wound up not working out so well for him.

The place was supposed to be some kind of cache of weapons from the Age of Demons, full of artifacts, each one enough to restore the power of House Cannith.  His current master, Arrant d'Cannith, however, couldn't manage to get the door open, and under no condition was the old man prepared to turn back to get help, and risk sharing the glory with anyone.

Days crept on and supplies ran dangerously low, prompting Palar to do something very rash and try the seal himself.

The fact that he was able to open it would have been most impressive.

The fact that it wasn't a weapons cache made it much less of a feat.

The fact that he had just unbound a fiend sealed since the Age of Demons somewhat overshadowed his accomplishment.

Things continued downhill, the fiend slaying most of the team, sparing only Palar and a pair of the guards, the latter left to witness the fiend thanking Palar for setting him free and bestowing his mark on the young man before vanishing.

Somewhat understandably, the pair figured that Palar had unleashed the thing on purpose, and was an agent of the fiend.  When a panicked Palar wounded one of them with a blast of eldritch flame, they were assured of the fact and quickly fled.

By the time the distraught Palar managed to make his own way back to civilization, agents of the Silver Flame were already looking for him.  Ordinarily, Palar would have turned himself in, wishing for nothing more than to have this strange power removed from him.

Unfortunately, the general order was that Palar d'Cannith was to be killed on sight, his body and head burned in separate fires.

Ever since, Palar has sullenly taking up the name Kurst, running from just about anyone who would kill the servant of a fiend - which turns out to be most people.  The fact that the mark left by the fiend looks like an aberrant dragonmark doesn't help any either.

*Appearance:*

Kurst is a tall, somewhat lanky young man who would be fairly attractive if his own lack of self confidence didn't show so clearly.  That and the brooding over being empowered by a fiend and marked for death, and the guilt from letting the fiend out to start with.

Oh, and his upper-right arm is covered by a mark that virtually anyone would assume is an aberrant dragon mark.

*Personality:*

Palar was a quite, humble young boy, content to do as he was told and to not get in anyones way.

Kurst is perpetually afraid he is going to get captured and killed for what he is.

That and the fear that his fiendish power is going to turn him into a monster.

Just in time to be found out, killing many good people before he is killed.

He would take the easy way out and kill himself, or turn himself in to be killed, but he lacks the conviction to do so, and hates himself for it.

*Enemies:*

Just about any good aligned person around, at least any that find out who he is, as well as most who see his mark.

More specifically, one Almia d'Cannith, the daughter of the late Arrant d'Cannith and cleric of the Silver Flame, has a particularly large issue with Kurst.  fortunately for poor Kurst's nerves, he's not aware of this fact yet.


*Allies:*

Kurst is sadly lacking in anything like real allies, largely since he can't trust anyone not to turn him in - and anyone ok with the fact that he's marked by a fiend likely isn't the best sort to hang around with.

What Kurst is blissfully (relatively speaking, of course) unaware of is that the fiend he unsealed has not forgotten about the boy he marked, and has it's own reasons to keep him intact...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 8, 2007)

Now that I look at my books, I realize that my MoI is not with me.  I'd like to try my hand at a defensive melee binder.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 8, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Voda Vosa - I like Tim the Enchanter as much as the next gamer, but I don't think for this game (I'd be too constantly reminded of a humorous movie in a more serious game).  Also, remember we're only 3rd level here.  Would he be a feared and persecued magician at that level?




Well, I think you are right. He would have to be al least level 8

I was wondering if you would allow a wu jen ?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 8, 2007)

Here's my concept. Uses the desert kobold racial option from UA, two flaws (frail and shaky), dragon shaman from PHBII, the _piercer cloak_ from the Magic Item Compendium, and Dragon Wings/Dragonwrought Kobold/kobold racial traits from Races of the Dragon. A backline/overhead skirmisher and support character. Let me know your thoughts.

[sblock=Irthos]*Irthos (Irthosiejir "Secret Blood")*
Male dragonwrought desert kobold copper dragon shaman 3
CN Small dragon
*Init* +4; *Senses* darkvision, low-light vision; Listen -1, Spot -1
*Aura* 30 ft. draconic aura +1
*Languages* Common, Draconic
*AP* 6
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* 21, touch 15, flat-footed 17; +5 armor, +1 natural, +4 Dex, +1 size
*hp* 28 (3 HD)
*Immune* paralysis, sleep
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +5, *Will* +2; heat endurance
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 20 ft., glide 30 ft. (average); Flyby Attack
*Melee* darkwood longspear +3 (1d6-1/x3) or
*Melee* 2 claws +2 (1d3-1) and bite -3 (1d3-1)
*Base Atk* +2; *Grp +0
Atk Options Flyby Attack, piercer cloak (3/d, +1d6 dmg on higher ground, +2d6 on dive)
Special Actions Combat Reflexes
Combat Possessions 2 potions of cure light wounds, potion of enlarge
Draconic Auras (+1):
- energy shield (acid), presence, senses, vigor
Spell-Like Abilities (CL 3)
- At Will: spider climb
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Abilities Str 8, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 14
Feats Combat Reflexes, Dragon Wings (B), Dragonwrought Kobold, Flyby Attack (B), Skill Focus (Bluff) (B)
SQ draconic adaptation, dragon totem (copper), frail, heat endurance, shaky, slight build
Skills Bluff +10, Climb +7 (+6 in armor), Diplomacy +4, Hide +14 (+13 in armor), Intimidate +10 (+6 vs. Medium), Jump +9 (+8 in armor), Survival +1, Search +2
Possessions combat possessions plus chain shirt +1, darkwood longspear; backpack, bedroll, 2 belt pouches, eternal rations, everfull mug, identification papers, piercer cloak, potion bracer, traveler's outfit; 144gp 9sp; 18.75lbs, light load
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Draconic Aura (Su) Irthos can project a single draconic aura, changing it as a swift action. It affects all allies (and himself) within 30 ft unless otherwise noted.
- Energy Shield (acid) Any creature striking Irthos or an ally with a natural attack or non-reach melee weapon takes 2 points of acid damage.
- Presence Allies and Irthos gain a +1 bonus to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Imidate checks.
- Senses Allies and Irthos gain a +1 bonus to Listen, Spot, and Initiative checks.
- Vigor Allies and Irthos gain fast healing 1 so long as they are below half hit points.
Dragon Totem (copper) (Ex) Irthos gains Bluff, Hide, and Jump as class skills and his draconic energy is acid.
Frail Irthos subtracts 1 from each hit die.
Heat Endurance Irthos gains a +4 racial bonus on Fortitude saves made to resist the effects of hot weather.
Shaky Irthos subtracts 2 from ranged attack rolls.
Slight Build (Ex) Whenever Irthos is subject to a size modifier or special size modifier for an opposed check (such as Hide), he is treated as one size smaller if doing so is advantageous him. He is also considered to be one size smaller when "squeezing" through a restrictive space. He can use weapons designed for a creature one size smaller without penalty. However, the space and reach of Irthos remains those of a small creature. The benefits of this racial trait stack with the effects of powers, abilities, and spells that change Irthos' size category.[sblock=Advancement]L1->Dragon Shaman HP 11 (1d10+2-1) SP 8 (2x4)
- Skills Bluff +3, Intimidate +4, Hide +1
- Abilities Str 8 (12 [4pts] - 2 racial), Dex 18 (16 [10pts] + 2 racial), Con 14 (6 pts), Int 10 (2 pts), Wis 8 (10 [2pts] - 2 racial), Cha 14 (6 pts)
- Feats: Dragon Wings [flaw bonus], Dragonwrought Kobold, Flyby Attack
- Flaws: frail, shaky 
- Other: totem dragon (copper), draconic aura (energy shield, senses, vigor)
L2->Dragon Shaman 2 HP 8 (1d10+2-1) SP 2 (2)
- Skills Bluff +1, Intimidate +1
- Feat: Skill Focus (Bluff) [class bonus]
L3->Dragon Shaman 3 HP 9 (1d8+2-1) SP 2 (2)
- Skills Bluff +1, Intimidate +1
- Feat: Combat Reflexes
- Other: Draconic Adaptation (spider climb)[/sblock][/sblock]Appearance and Personality
In appearance, Irthos is unusual for a kobold for a several reasons. Its eyes are clear and orange, not afraid of the sun's rays. Its kobold scales seem harder and reflect the dusty sky of the desert with a coppery glow. But more importantly, the kobold sprouts two draconic wings from its back that it often wears as a cape. The kobold is girded in a well-made chain shirt, and its gear and darkwood longspear mark it as a traveler.

Irthos speaks with a sibilant lisp, its words coming usually as a raspy hiss. The kobold is more aggressive than its usual cowardly kin, and acts in a very unusual manner---often saying or doing things that just put people off. It makes no apologies for its behavior, often stating that they are "its way".

Background
In the battered clay of the Demon Wastes, fiends and cannibal tribes are not the only inhabitants. Laying beneath the surface are savage tribes of kobolds, the irvhir, touched by the Dragon Below. Living they way they have since the Age of Monsters, the irvhir practice rites that would make the more civilized Khovaire cringe. But such is needed to survive in such a bleak place.

Irthos was born to such a tribe, but from its hatching it was marked as different. Its eyes were a burnished orange, its scales possessed a metallic sheen. It held a secret in its blood, thus its name. From its youth, Irthos was more rash, more rebellious than its clanmates, and more curious too. It would study the outside world more than its cousins, and seemed drawn to the sky. But these tendencies were repressed and beaten out several times by the irvhir, for to be different was to bring death. To seek the sky is to be against the true Progenitor Khyber. Things came to a head at kobold adolescence, when Irthos' wings manifested. With them came Irthos' power---the draconic auras, the other abilities. It was a clear sign of disfavor, of taint by the hated Siberys. 

Irthos was forced to flee, barely surviving. Months later, the kobold would be found in the wet land outside the Wastes. It was a time of turmoil, of a War the kobold knew nothing about. Nor did it care. It fought because that it was it knew how to do, and there were many that would not question its service.

The War ended, but Irthos could always find people who needed things done. The soft people needed others scared, killed, stolen from, whatever. None of it mattered to Irthos. The Progenitors sang to it at night, and it followed their tri-part whims.

Of late, the Progenitors send dream of a grey crown, shrouded in the copper that infuses its skin. It knew it must go to a place, a place far to the south. The why? That was not for it to know.

Allies
While Irthos has served many, few would call it friend. One that might is a Dhalkani warlord named Kaltesh Dhorlk. Kaltesh is not concerned with Irthos' habits, and the kobold's talents proved vital in a minor skirmish over a desired resource another warlord held. Should the two meet again, Kaltesh would be amenable to granting some minor favors.

Enemies
Non-civilized kobolds distrust Irthos on sight. To irvhir, Irthos looks to be one of the cursed irsvern, the kobolds of Siberys. To irsvern, should one be found, Irthos smells of the hated irvhir. The iredar smell his taint and behold his oddity and find it confusing, usually settling on just killing him... or trying to.

Concept and Role
Outsider. Irthos is from a different culture entirely, and is torn between his irvhir tendencies to evil and innate calling to Siberys via his dragonwrought nature. He often does things that those in civilized Khovaire would consider taboo, and even some of the more monstrous races might call him off. Sort of part Aeil (Wheel of Time) and evil lizard.

Irthos' role is a support character. His auras can boost the party, and he can fight from rear ranks or overhead to provide damage with his longspear. He can serve as a less than friendly face with Bluff and Intimidate, though he size makes him less scary to larger folk.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 8, 2007)

*stonegod* - Interesting concept man.  The mighty copper dragons, perhaps one of the more fun metallics, combined with the interesting background of the Demon Wastes.  Lots of good background and personality stuff there.  I won't be chosing people for a few days (perhaps Thursday the 11th/Friday the 12th), but you have a strong contender.

*Voda Vosa* - I would totally allow a wu jen.  I think they're cool.  Also, I noticed you had a lot of spelling errors in Tim's background, could you please double check that when you post again?  My apologies if English isn't your native language or you're dyslectic or something, but spelling/grammar errors really bug me a lot.

*EvolutionKB* - Defensive melee binder sounds awesome, can't wait to see him/her!

*Eidalac* - Nice background on Kurst.  One question though, why did the Silver Flame get involved in a dragonmarked house dispute?  Granted, some terrible things happened, but the Silver Flame aren't the police of Khorvaire.  Yes, Arrant's daughter is a cleric, but can the House command her over the Church?  Or was it just because there was a demon involved that made them go nuts when they found out about it?  How _did_ they find out about it anyway?  Was this alleged cache in Thrane to begin with?  Him, this is a lot more than one question...

*FreeXenon* - Rockin' character concept.  Daelkyr halfbloods rock, as do Impure Princes.  I like the background with Project Fell Heir - I could totally see that going on during the chaos of the war.

*Blind Azathoth* - A necromancer of any stripe could be useful indeed.  I'm interested to see what you come up with.

*Bloodweaver1* - Changeling rogues are cool too.  So he'd either know someone everywhere, or they'd think they know him?  Could be a blast.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 8, 2007)

I speak Spanish as my native language, so I have some spelling errors, although I try to make as few as possible.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up Voda Vosa, I just wasn't sure.


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 8, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Eidalac* - Nice background on Kurst.  One question though, why did the Silver Flame get involved in a dragonmarked house dispute?  Granted, some terrible things happened, but the Silver Flame aren't the police of Khorvaire.  Yes, Arrant's daughter is a cleric, but can the House command her over the Church?  Or was it just because there was a demon involved that made them go nuts when they found out about it?  How _did_ they find out about it anyway?  Was this alleged cache in Thrane to begin with?  Him, this is a lot more than one question...




Hrm.

Well, when you say it that way...

IIRC, I think the Silver Flame got involved in the original Table Top game I made Kurst for...


How about this:

The 'cache' was, technically, in Thrane (or at least close enough that the House should have informed the Church about what they were doing... but they didn't).  So, rather than the Silver Flame, agents of the House are after Kurst, and have covered up the incident to avoid dealing with the political consequences of having let a fiend loose.

The public story is that Palar d'Cannith manifested and aberrant dragonmark and killed the expedition, so is still a publicly wanted man for that - plus the fact that his mark looks like an aberrant mark anyway.

Almina d'Cannith would then just be a member of the house out to avenger her father.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Some capsule ideas*

I'm interested in this as well- I've been toying with a few concepts, but the longer I think about it, the more ideas I come up with (rather than narrowing things down).  So I figured I would toss a couple of ideas out in capsule form- if any of them seem interesting I can put a background together.  Here they are:

1. Warforged warlock 3: An "experimental model", powered by Khyber dragonshards, Zara (formerly Zaranthyr 6) has become firmly convinced that she has a soul, and she seeks to explore the ramifications of such a unique situation (both good and bad).  Whether she actually has a soul is irrelevant (unless the GM wants it to be releveant)- the important thing is that she believes she has one.  Probably interested in the Enlightened Spirit PrC- might be a little too "Good" for this group...

2. Shifter barbarian 1/ranger 2: Not in control of his bloodlust, a very feral and brutal fighter.  Haunted by the prophecies of his tribe's Moonspeakers, who foresaw great carnage and destruction in his future and cast him out of the tribal lands- too young to have fought in the War.  Probably interested in either Weretouched Master or Bear Warrior PrCs, but mentally closer to a Frenzied Berserker.

3. Khorvaire elf beguiler 2/warlock 1(fey): One of the last of her tribe, whose forests were burned during the war, she wanders in search of the true keys to her powers and heritage.  Would be taking Fey Heritage feats from CMage, and probably the Eldritch Theurge PrC.

4. Human rogue 3 (using UA "feat rogue" variant): Orphaned by the war, she began life as a street rat in Sharn but has raised herself up to the level of swashbuckling freelance adventurer.  Quick and clever, she is both emboldened and haunted by the growing aberrant dragonmark which is the only clue to her true heritage.  Would be looking at the "Child of Khyber" PrC from the Dragonshards articel on the WoTC website- basically the aberrant version of Dragonmark Heir.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 8, 2007)

*A few questions...*

Considering my history would it be OK to have my Favored Class to be Ranger or Scout instead of Rogue? I am considering going either Ranger/Scout or Ranger/Rogue. I am not sure yet.

What do you think about having the Favored Enemy bonus apply to Gather Info when used for Urban Tracking?

Hopefully, I will have a fully fleshed out character tonight.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 8, 2007)

*Arrgha'n of the Fell Veil*

Done...   


```
[COLOR=DarkOrange][SIZE=4][B]Arrgha'n of the Fell Veil[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]
[I]Medium Abberation (Half Daelkyr: MoE pg 37)[/I]

[b]Race:[/b]   Half Daelkyr   [b]Profession:[/b] Daelkyr Hunter/Scout
[b]Gender:[/b] Male           [b]Classes:[/b]    Rogue 2/ Ranger 1
[b]Align:[/b]  Neutral        [b]Party Role:[/b] Light Support/Scout

[b]Speak:[/b] Com, Daelkyr    [b]Mvmt:[/b] 30'	[b]Action Die:[/b] 5 (d6)

					[b]Carrying Capacity[/b]
[b]Str[/b] 14 (+2) [10 pts]			Light 	0   - 58 lbs
[b]Dex[/b] 16 (+3) [ 6 pts]			Medium 	59  - 116 lbs
[b]Con[/b] 12 (+1) [ 4 pts]			Heavy	117 - 175 lbs
[b]Int[/b] 12 (+1) [ 4 pts]			Overhead      175 lbs
[b]Wis[/b] 12 (+1) [ 4 pts]			Stagger       350 lbs
[b]Chr[/b] 10 (+0) [ 2 pts]			Drag	      875 lbs

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Skills[/b][/u][/color]

[b]Hide[/b]		9     	   = 6 [+3 Dex]
[b]Move Silently[/b]	9     	   = 6 [+3 Dex]

[b]Spot[/b]		7/6 - 9/8  = 6 [+1 Wis] [+2 vs Aberrations] [-1 bright light]
[b]Listen[/b]		7/9        = 6 [+1 Wis] [+2 vs Aberrations]

[b]Know. (Dung)[/b]	7     	   = 6 [+1 Int]
[b]Know. (Local)[/b]	6     	   = 5 [+1 Int]
[b]Gather Info[/b] 	7/9   	   = 5 [+0 Chr] [+2 Know(Local)] [+2 vs Aberrations]
[b]Search[/b]  	7    	   = 6 [+1 Int]
[b]Survival[/b]	7/9/11/13  = 6 [+1 Wis] [+2 vs Aberrations] 
				        [+2 when underground (Know: Dung)]
					[+2 when searching for tracks (Search)]

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Feats[/b][/u][/color]

[i]Armor (Light, Shields) Weapons (Simple, Martial, Symbiont)[/i]

[HD] [b]Symbiont Mastery[/b] (MoE pg 51)
[L1] [b]Urban Tracking[/b] [L3] [b]Pure Soul[/b] (HoH pg. 124)
[R1] [b]Tracking[/b]

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Combat[/b][/u][/color]

[b]BAB:[/b]  +2           [b]Melee[/b] +4        [b]Ranged[/b] +5
[b]Init:[/b] +3 [+3 Dex]  [b]HP:[/b]   28 (6 +1d6+1d8) [+3 Con] 
[b]AC:[/b]   19		 [+4 Symbiont Mastery] [+5 Breed Leech]
    [Mithril Shirt +4] [+3 Dex] [+2 Darkwood Heavy Shield]


[b]Fort[/b]    +4     = +2 [+1 Con] [+1 Breed Leech]
[b]Ref[/b]     +7     = +5 [+3 Dex] [-1 Detached]
[b]Will[/b]    +2/+6  = +0 [+1 Wis] [+4 vs Symbiont Ego] [+1 Detached]

[U][b]Weapons[/b][/U]	  

    [B]Long Sword (MW) [/B] +5 d8+2    (+d6 SA) (+2 vs Aberrations)
    [B]Throwing Scarab[/b]  +5 d6+2/d6 (+d6 SA) (+2 vs Aberrations)
    

[b][u]Options[/u][/b]

    [u]Attack[/u]
    Favored Enemy (Aberrations) +2 
    Sneak Attack (1d6)

    [u]Defense[/u]
    Evasion
    Unbalanced Mind

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Special Abilities[/b][/u][/color]

[Racial] Darkvision 70', Unbalanced Mind
[Racial] Personal Symbiont (Breed Leech), Symbiont Dependency

[b]Traits[/b]
Detached (+1 Will Save, -1 Ref Sav)
Night Sighted (+10' Darkvision, -1 Spot in Bright light)

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Equipment:[/b][/u][/color]

  [b]Long Sword[/b] (MW)     [1d8, 19-20/×2, 4 lb, 315 gp]
  [b]Symbiont [Personal]:[/b] Breed Leech  (+5 HP and +1 Fort Save, MoE pg154)
  [b]Symbiont:[/b] Throwing Scarab[/B] (1d6[S, Magic]/1d6[A], 19-20x2, 20', 1000gp)
  [b]Mithril Shirt[/b] [+4, +6, --, 30', 10 lb, 1100gp]
  [b]Darkwood Heavy Shield[/b] [+2, --, --, 30', 5 lb, 257gp]

[b]Backpack[/b] (2lbs, 2gp), 
    10 candles (0.1gp), Flint and Steel (1gp), Small Steel Mirror (.5lbs, 10gp)
    Everburning Torch (1 lb,110gp), 3 Sunrods (3 lbs, 6gp)
    Grappling Hook (4 lbs., 1gp), 100' Silk Rope (10 lbs., 20gp)
    3 sacks (1.5lbs, 0.3gp), Healers Kit (1 lb, 50gp)
    Explorer’s outfit (wearing, 8 lb, *), Shovel (8lbs, 2gp)

Waterskin (1 lbs, 1gp)

[b]Belt Pouches (2)[/b] (1lbs, 2gp)
    2 Smoke Sticks  (1 lb, 40gp)
    4 Potions Cure Light Wounds (250gp)


[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Money and Other Tender[/b][/u][/color]
[b]GP[/b] 46.6


[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]Physical Description[/b][/u][/color]
[B]Height:[/B] 6'2"        	[B]Weight:[/B]     180 lbs
[B]Age:[/B]    20	   	[B]Handedness:[/B] Right
[B]Hair:[/B]   Black   	[B]Eyes:[/B]       Dark Brown
[B]Stature:[/B]Lean and Wiry   [B]Skin Color:[/B] Tan with mottled grey and black

Arrgha'n appears strangely as a human and strangely as a Hobgoblin as his 
ancestry would bear. His skin is tanned and his eyes are deep pools of a 
crimson and brown. His hair is a short bristly brown. 

[COLOR=DarkOrange][u][b]History[/b][/u][/color]

[b]Allies:[/b] Reverend Mother (Female Goblin) of the Dhakaani Clans; 
        Other Project Progeny
[b]Enemies:[/b] Former leaders of the Project; Any civilized folk that know of my 
        origins; other members of other clans that suffered by our hands if they 
        somehow found out about the project and who/what was responsible.
[b]Fears:[/b] Losing myself to the Xoriat or to his symbionts, and becoming one of 
        their minions

I was there as was any other progenic agent of the Project was. We were trained
from birth to detect and destroy the spawn of Xoriat - the Daelkyr. We all had 
plenty of chances to practice on live Daely's that the Project had captured and 
studied with ruthless efficiency. Project Fell Heir was the Dhakaani Tribes' 
method of taking advantage of 'The Cave' which, for some reason, was always 
coterminus with Xoriat. The Project's scientists were never able to determine 
why, but with that unknown, notwithstanding, they attempted to use it to their 
advantage.

The Cave had certain areas where Spawn would occasionally pop through the weak 
points in the planar veil and those well mapped areas were cordoned off and the
Spawn were contained as soon as it emerged from its transfer point. The 
screaming and raging creatures of madness were quickly subdued and imprisoned
by magic or force until it was needed for practice or study. This process was 
repeat until the Project had a consistent stable of Spawn to practice and study 
from. If needed Project leaders would authorize the weakening of the planar 
veil via a specific magic device to allow more spawn through. These were tense 
times as they never knew what would come through.

The Project maintained a stable of a breeding females of various races. Some 
were willing and most were not. The ones that really resisted were kept either 
chained up or sedated throughout the rest of their short lives. Most breeders 
would not last through one or two gestation periods. Many of them were driven 
mad from the continuous exposure to Xoriat's influence and maddening babble or 
from having a spawn of Xoriat continually being birthed from them. The most 
common form of insemination was from captured or farmed Breed Leeches, though 
sometimes they was attempt to force Spawn to copulate with the breed stock to 
see if natural insemination was possible. They are pretty sure that it isn't. 
Some of the breed stock spontaneously became pregnant from the continuous 
exposure to coterminous areas where the breed stock was kept. As the breeding 
stock went mad or were needed to be destroyed it was our duty as progenic 
agents to destroy them. It was more of a mercy killing than outright murder as 
many of them screamed for death for months prior to birthing. Once they progeny 
was borne Project leaders thought about granting them their wish. Usually the 
breeders had one more birthing left in them before they were granted a 
permanent reprieve from their spawning duties.

We were called or referred to as Progeny, the Progeny, 'progenic agents', or 
'agents of the veil'. There were other phrases that were used, but in the end 
we were given a grudging respect for we did the jobs that were required of us 
to help advance the Dhakaani Tribes' influence and to advance their goals. We 
kept their passages clear of the influence of the Daelkyr so they did not have 
to worry about it as the other tribes did. Sometimes The Project would 
sometimes purposefully loose Spawn upon their rival tribes to weaken them. Us 
Progeny were in charge of carrying out those missions. It was our duty. 
Sometimes we were told to kill any who stood in the way of the havoc that was 
to be caused by the Spawn. We were to do our work in the darkness and cover of 
the shadows. If we were seen or were identified for our true natures by those 
outside of the project we were authorized to kill.

Most of our work was in-house and we did a little bit of work with others 
outside The Project. When there were moments during the Last War where the 
Dhakaani Tribes' leaders could ensure that they had all Dhakaani troops in a 
given area we were brought in to work with them as special agents assigned to 
leaders who were in-the-know. Often we would transport Spawn to battle grounds 
and unleash them on our enemies. We Agents would support the Spawn as best we 
could from the shadows while the hordes of babbling spawn went about wreaking 
havoc on our enemies. When the creature's work was done they would be 
recaptured if they could or slain outright if they could not.

There was only one person that was allowed to enter and tour The Project and 
that was the goblin female they referred to as the Reverend Mother. We do not 
know why they called her that. She was respected and revered as a leader. She 
did censure Project management and force their immediate execution, on occasion, 
if they upset her. She was strangely kind to us progeny and I fear that she 
bore some sort of a maternal instinct towards us. It was a very unusual. All 
members of the project kept themselves at arms length, never investing 
themselves in us beyond what was required. We lived. We died. We were an 
expendable resource that could be farmed, albeit, slowly, but farmed 
nonetheless.

[b]The Fallen Veil[/b]
The fateful day came when the Reverend Mother was visiting as was many of the 
high level Dhakaani heirs. The Project leaders were an initiating a weakening 
of the planar veil with the magic device which we were never allowed to see. 
The planar veil was weakened and all manner of fell creatures came through in 
an unexpected torrent of writhing madness.

In this maddening moment most of the breeding stables were shifted to Xoriat or 
were warped and twisted by the plane's effects. Many were killed and infected 
outright with a horrible madness as creatures borne on the wings of madness and 
insanity appeared and ripped some of them of the them apart. Some of the 
breeders were warped into fell creatures immediately breaking their bonds and 
attacking all those prime planar creatures that they encountered. The numbers 
of the Spawn were greatly increased with this effect and so was the efficacy of 
their attack on The Project.

We were unprepared for the onslaught that was about to befall. The Spawn 
pierced through the magical protections and started to eviscerate the Project's 
workers and unleashing a maddening bey that warped their fragile minds. The 
weaker Spawn followed in its wake to kill as many as they could. Some were not 
killed and were dragged screaming back through the planar veil to the realms of 
madness to gods know what ends.

Project workers ran and screamed for their lives as the Spawn killed,maimed, 
and bayed causing all sorts of mayhem and death. Progenic Agents, all of us, 
went forth and did our job killing and slaying the Spawn as best we could. 
Former workers and progenic tender warped and twisted to an alien and malevolent 
end, as well as standard Spawn found from beyond the veil. You can always tell 
a prime planar that has been twisted and warped by the the influence ofXoriat.  
They have an intelligent and mourning malevolence in their eyes. Wishing your 
death while simultaneously begging for their release.

The most we could accomplish in the few moments that followed was to save some 
of the upper management. Most of the common workers were warped and/or killed 
outright. We killed as many as we could ourselves but concentrating on helping 
the management to escape as our orders dictated. We left many of the workers 
behind to be slaughtered and enslaved. Project casters sealed of the are for a 
little while to allow us progeny to lead an offensive into the newly 
quarantined area. It took us a few days and the lives of many of my brethren 
and others, but we cleared out the Project's compound so very deep underground.

Once we finished cleaning out the Project's compounds the coterminus points 
were sealed as best they could and then the compound was sealed. The Project's 
management were soon involved in an argument with people that I was not 
familiar with and the final word was that the Project was canceled and all 
evidence of it must be eliminated. The guards that were present with these new 
leaders turned their eyes to us and the Reverend Mother was not at all happy 
with this turn of events. The guards attacked and she protected us as best as 
she could. None of the guards would willingly strike or attack her directly. 
She as well as us killed many of those present. We were not discriminate in how 
or who we hewed. The only person we did not attack was the Reverend Mother. 
All others were fair game. we struck first out or self preservation and then 
out of anger for our betrayal. Once the Project's leaders and others gained 
their feet we fled under the cover of the Reverend Mother's magical protection.

[b]Following the Storm[/b]
In the ensuing battle many of us were terminated. I was one of the lucky few 
that survived. Once I escaped I made for the border lands of Darguun and Cyre 
and I spent a few months there working as a scout for Cyran units. I found 
myself especially useful as there was an unusual amount if Daelkyr activity in 
the area. I did not feel beholden to their Cyran command, but found the work 
they offered useful. I was able to put my skills to work and make a living 
doing what I was trained to do. It was a strange thing  to have to work for a 
living and to work for this thing called money in order to buy things.

In my time there I found a military commander whose wife was was unknowingly 
infected with a Breed Leech and he was an agent of the Daelkyr. That night I 
killed the mother in her sleep and then I have been tracking the zealous Cyran 
leader-father across the border lands of Cyre into Breland. The Day of Mourning 
happened as I reached the Brelish settlement where the Cyran fled to.

[b]Postlude[/b]
I will always be looking behind me not only for servants of the Daelkyr or 
those that hate and fear my kind, but the leaders and minions of Project Fell 
Heir from the Dhakaani tribes.

I am [b]Arrgha'n[/b]. I am alone, and I will do what it takes to survive. 
Hunting the Daelkyr and ending their influence amongst the civilized land is 
what I do. It is all I have ever known. There was no childhood or crying. There 
was only kill the Daelkyr and be vigilant in watching for them. Kill and hunt. 
I do what I must even if some think the price is too high. My Symbiont is my 
closest companion throughout the years. I spend much of it without a true 
companion of any sort and it helps me to keep my sanity even as I battle 
within myself over the madness that stirs inside. My symbiont is my connection 
to what I am, a direct link the madness that spawned me and that which stirs 
inside me. I look to collect other Symbionts that may help me to battle the 
Daelkyr that I may find. Others may find this distasteful or reprehensible, but 
why would you not use your arm or that sword over there, if it is a tool 
available to you. Symbionts are my tools and are tools of the enemy that I will 
uses against them. 


[COLOR=DarkOrange][b][u]Advancement[/u][/b][/color][sblock]
4	Rog 3
5	Ran 2
6	Imp Pr 1 
7	Imp Pr 2 
8	Imp Pr 3 
9	Imp Pr 4 
10	Imp Pr 5 
11	Imp Pr 6 
12+	Ran 3[/sblock]
```


----------



## frostrune (Oct 8, 2007)

Isida - would you consider re-working the hobgoblin race to an ECL of +0?  

I have an idea for a Deneith trained hobgoblin mercenary (probably FTR 3) but I'm not fond of the +1 ECL.  I assume it stems from (2) bonuses to ability scores and only (1) minus but it seems a bit harsh.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 8, 2007)

Good lord this filled up fast. If you'd consider it, I'd like to submit a character, but if the game's already got too many applicants that's fine. For the record, I'd want to play an Archivist going towards Alienist (that off-beat enough for you? ).


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 8, 2007)

My concept- A Talenta halfling whose mother ran afoul of a vampire while pregnant with him, causing him to be born with very unusual qualities.  These unusual characteristics have allowed him to excel as a Shaman in his tribe...though his unusual parentage has influenced his focus in a decidedly unusual direction.

As far as classes go, there are a number I would be interested in picking as a "shaman."  Including druid (with any number of class substitutions), spirit shaman, warlock, sorcerer, or shadow mage.  I will likely also have a Vampire blood-line from Unearthed Arcana.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 8, 2007)

A rather unknown but successful smuggler who may or may not have had a hand in The Day of Mourning. Those that contracted him have turned him over as a scape goat. Which now makes him a man who might know the biggest secret in all the land and is also in hiding and on the run. [sblock=Cole Armstrong]
	
	



```
Name:  Cole Armstrong
Class: Thief 3                Age: Unknown
Race:  Changeling             Height: Unknown
Size:  Medium                 Weight: Varies
Gender: Unknown               Eyes: Unknown
Alignment: Lawful Evil        Hair: Unknown
Deity:                        Skin: Unknown

Class & Racial Traits:
Changling                             Character
Minor Change Shape: +10 Disguise      1 Feat @ First & Third Level 
Natural Linguist
+2 Bluff, Intimidate & Sense Motive

Changling Substitution Thief
Sneak Attack: +2d6
Social Intuition
   Gather Infomation: 1d4+1x10 Min
   Gut Sense Motive: FUll Round
   Take 10 One: Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Info, Intimidate, Sense Motive
Minor Lore: +1 All Knowledge Checks

Str: 08 (-1)      Level: 3        XP: 4000
Dex: 14 (+2)      BAB: +2         HP: 12  (3d6-3)
Con: 10 (+0)      Grapple: +1     Dmg Red: -/-
Int: 16 (+3)      Speed: 30'      Spell Res: -
Wis: 10 (+0)      Init: +2        Spell Save: - 
Cha: 16 (+3)      ACP:  -1        Spell Fail: 15%

         Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:   10     +4    +1    +4    +0    +0    +1     21
Touch: 15      Flat-Footed: 16

         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:      1    +0    +0   +1 
Ref:       3    +2    +0   +5
Will:      1    +0    +0   +1 (+2 vs Charms & Sleep effects)

Armor            Bonus   Dex   ACP   ASF  Weight    Cost
Chain Shirt MW    +4     +6    -1    10%   12lbs    350gp
Buckler MW        +1     -      0     5%    5lbs    265gp

Weapon     Attack   Damage    Critical   Range   Weight  Cost  
Rapier MW    +1       1d6     18-20/x2     -      2lbs   20gp
Long Bow     +4       1d8        x3       100ft   3 lbs  75gp
    20x Arrows             


Equipment                Cost / Weight
Explorers Outfit         (10 gp / 0 lb)
Travelers Outfit         (0 gp / 0 lb)
Monk's Outfit            (5 gp / 0 lb)
Flint & Steel            (1 gp / 0 lb)
Belt Pouch               (1 gp / .5 lb)
Backpack                 (2 gp / 2 lb)
Rations x6               (3 gp / 6 lb)
Sunrods x1               (2 gp / 1 lb)
Waterskin x1             (3 gp / 4 lb)
Disguise Kit             (50 gp / 0 lb)
Hat of Disguise          (1800 gp / 0 lb)
Shiftweave               (500 gp / 0 lb)
Potions:
CL Wounds x3             (150 gp / 0 lb)

Total Gold Spent: 3160
Total Gold Remaining: 40

Current Capacity: Light (49)
Carrying Capacity:  Light: 0 – 66 Med.: 67 – 133 Heavy: 134 – 200 
                             Lift: 400 Drag: 1000

Languages: Common, Argon, Orcish, Elven, Giant, Drow,
Halfling, Dwarven, Gnome

Feats: (2)
Racial Emulation, Persona Immersion

Skill Points: 62     Max Ranks: 6/3 
Skills               Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Appraise             Int    0    +3           3
Balance              Dex    0    +2     2     4
Bluff                Cha    6    +3     2     11
Climb                Str    0    -1           -1
Concentration        Con    0     0           0
Craft                Int    0    +3           3
Decipher Script      Int    0    +3           3 
Diplomacy            Cha    5    +3     2     10
Disable Device       Int    0    +3           3
Disguise             Cha    6    +3    24     33
Escape Artist        Dex    0    +2           2
Forgery              Int    0    +3           3
Gather Information   Cha    5    +3     2     10
Handle Animal        Cha    0    +3           3
Heal                 Wis    0     0           0
Hide                 Dex    0    +2           2
Intimidate           Cha    5    +3     4     12
Jump                 Str    0    -1           -1
Knowledge (Local)    Int    5    +3     1     9
Knowledge (Geogr)    Int    5    +3     1     9
Listen               Wis    0     0           0
Move Silently        Dex    0    +2           2
Open Lock            Dex    0    +2           2
Perform              Cha    0    +3           3
Profession           Wis    0     0           0  
Ride                 Dex    0    +2           2
Search               Int    5    +3           8
Sense Motive         Wis    5     0     2     7
Sleight of Hand      Dex    0    +2     2     4
Speak Languages      Int    5    +3           8
Spellcraft           Int    0    +3           3
Spot                 Wis    0     0           0
Survival             Wis    5     0     2     7
Swim                 Str    0    -1           -1
Tumble               Dex    5    +2           7
Use Magic Device     Cha    0    +3           3
Use Rope             Dex    0    +2           2
```
[/sblock][sblock=Description]*Appearance*: Varies. It all depends on the location, his mood and the job. Currently his appearance is that of a middle aged average human male. 

*Personality*: True to any Believer, Cole truly loves experience other people’s lives and customs. When visiting a city he will often observe the local populace and attempt to either create a new identity to blend into the crowd or copy a certain individual that had captured his interest. On a side note; he is quite disappointed that he can no longer assume his legitimate identity as weapons broker. He has put a lot of time and energy into that alias and just to have washed away in a heart beat is very irritating to him. [/sblock][sblock=History]_What was your character doing during the Last War and how did it affect them?_ 
He ran a small legitimate business as a traveling weapons broker that trade between the major cities, Houses and independent parties. But in truth that business was just a front. His real occupation was a rather successful and lucrative smuggler. Whether it was gems, shards, spices, powders, magical equipment/weapons/armor or even people, Cole knew who to contact and how move it. He did not care who needed, or what it was. And he preferred it that way. All that mattered to him were the dimensions of the cargo, where it was going and most importantly how much was he going to get paid.

Everything was going fine until The Day of Morning…. 

_Tell me about your unusual practice. How did you get into it? Are you comfortable with it? Are other people? Do you bruit it about or keep it quiet? _ 
Cole is truly a ‘Becomer’ (RoB pg 43). His addiction and it truly is an addiction, is to experience and if possible live as many different people and races as one can in ones life time. Over the years he has taken on so many different identities that he sometimes wonders if he has an identity of his own anymore. Other Changeling might be able to notice this quirk but to the rest of the world, they are oblivious. At  least he hopes so. 

So far, to his knowledge, no one outside a selected few individuals know of his true origins. And he has a completely separate persona for each one of those individuals so that no two of them could link him as the same Changeling. 

_Where do you see your character going (both mechanics and role-playing-wise)? _ 
His grand plan, like every other black market dealer, is to accumulate enough wealth so that he can buy himself a nice Keep and blissfully retire. However until then he is going to do what he feels he does best, smuggling (con, lie, steal, cheat and if need be, kill.)

There is a PrC in Eberron’s Explorer’s Handbook called Thunder Guide that has a lot of similar abilities that I thought would be kin to this character’s background. Although he would not be trumping through exotic jungles for gold he would however have unique business relationships with foreign and not so foreign races, tribes, empires, and regions. Maybe some kind of hybrid PrC can be created. 

_Why would you be willing to go to New Cyre for a shot at a slightly vague power?_ 
With almost all of his holdings seized, his illegal smuggling operation busted and his old identity wanted for questioning he does not have really much going for him. He still has some of his contacts and what is left of his legitimate weapons business, which is quit literally nothing, just a name. Why would pass up a chance that very well lead out of this mess? 

_Tell me about at least one enemy_
Unknown. Two weeks prior to the Day of Mourning Cole met a person named Arrakus who offered him a series of lucrative smuggling deals into Old Cyre. The stranger told him that the materials are extremely sensitive and if discovered would peak the interests of highly ranked individuals. The payoff offered in return was something that he simple could not have refused. Throughout the weeks the shipments and the deliveries were proceeding as expected and payment was promptly being made. On the last morning that Old Cyre would ever see, Cole had just transferred his delievery and was headed off on the last electric rail car to leave the city. 

Two days later while he was conducting business in Thranee, Sentinel Marshals by the order of an unknown entity showed up and confiscated all of his wares and attempted to place him in irons. They claimed that he was suspect in the total detruction of Cyre. He would be still in there custody if it were not for some friends and a whole lot of deceit.  


_one ally (neither have to be huge and/or world-shaking). _
Due to his vast traveling during the war the list of known contacts and allies are long. However since his run in with the Sentinels, how many of them are still willing to do business or even associate with him. 

_And let me know if you have any phobias or fears._
Being caught and probably executed by this unknown entity that claims he had something to do with the destruction of Cyre. Or even worse, everyone one of his identities dissolves and everyone knows what he truly is.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, I'm not even going to close submissions until Thursday or so, so I don't mind how many people want to sign up.

*Shaggy Spellsword* - Interesting concept there.  I like the vampire blood-line too, those are cool.  

*Zurai* - Yup, that's totally weird enough for this game.

*frostrune* - The current hobgoblin has all pluses with no minuses.  A normal hobgoblin, according to page 154 in the MM, has a +2 to Dex and Con, darkvision 60 ft., and a +4 racial bonus on Move Silently checks.  All other PHB races have no more than a +2 racial bonus to any skill, and anyone that has a bonus has at least one negative.  This is closest to the half-orc in terms of mechanics.  So, if you would care to drop your +4 racial bonus to a +2, and take some penalties to Wisdom and Charisma, that would, I think, bring it in line.  Unless you had a different idea?  

*FreeXenon* - You could apply your favored enemy bonus to Urban Tracking, provided, logically, that you are tracking a favored enemy.  As for changing the favored class of the daelkyr half-blood, I'll have to say no.  They're sneaky little devils, and rogue seems a very apt favored class.  Preliminary character sheet looks good.

*pathfinderq1* - Several interesting ideas indeed.  The ensouled warforged sounds pretty cool, I like the concept of a Khyber shard-powered warforged.  Though going for the Enlightened Soul would be pretty... unlikely considering where I know this adventure is going.  

The shifter concept sounds fine, though I'm not quite seeing him as quirky enough for this group's theme.  

The beguiler/warlock sounds pretty solid.  I likes me my fey, so those feats are shiny.

The variant rogue also sounds cool, as does the aberrant dragonmark angle.  Could you drop me a link to the Child of Khyber PrC?

*Eidalac* - That does answer my questions, thanks.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 8, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> The variant rogue also sounds cool, as does the aberrant dragonmark angle.  Could you drop me a link to the Child of Khyber PrC?



Your request.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 8, 2007)

The Child of Khyber PrC is on the WoTC website, at www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ebds/20070416a ; though at this point this is the least likely option.  I'll work on tightening up some of the others and see what I can post later.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 8, 2007)

Back from the frontiers... I'm on a forced hiatus from my normal routine due to some immigration troubles and saw that you were recruiting for a game.

I'd love to hop back in a game with you Isida.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 8, 2007)

Here here, I can't pass up a chance to apply for another Isida game! Welcome back


----------



## stonegod (Oct 8, 2007)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Back from the frontiers... I'm on a forced hiatus from my normal routine due to some immigration troubles and saw that you were recruiting for a game.
> 
> I'd love to hop back in a game with you Isida.



Ferrix! Long time! Hope all is well.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 8, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ferrix! Long time! Hope all is well.




Heh... unfortunately not so great if you consider I've been expelled from Canada for a year due to an immigration snafu.  Otherwise, yes.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 8, 2007)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Heh... unfortunately not so great if you consider I've been expelled from Canada for a year due to an immigration snafu.  Otherwise, yes.



Silly Canadians.  Boycott Maple Syrup!


----------



## Zurai (Oct 8, 2007)

In for the penny, in for the pound. Here's my character sheet and background for Valerian (Aerenal grey elven Archivist):

[sblock=Character Sheet]
*Valerian*
Male Grey Elf Archivist 3
N Medium Humanoid (Elf)
*Initiative:* +2
*Senses:* Listen+4, Spot +4; Low-light Vision
*Languages:* Common, Elven, Draconic, Auran, Quor, Giant

*AC* 17, touch 12, flat-footed 15; +5 Armor, +2 Dexterity
*Hit Points:* 18 (3 HD)
*Fortitude* +5, *Reflex* +4, *Will* +6
*Immune* magical sleep

*Speed* 20'
*Melee* longsword -2 (1d8-1) or
*Ranged* light crossbow +3 (1d8) 
*Base Attack Bonus:* +1; *Grapple:* +0
*Spells Known:*
0th - all
1st - _Bane, Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Comprehend Languages, Endure Elements, Hide From Undead, Shield of Faith, Summon Monster I, Summon Undead I, Produce Flame_
2nd - _Cure Moderate Wounds, Summon Monster II, Flame Blade, Healing Sting, Winter's Embrace_
*Spells Per Day:* 4/4/3, DC 14 + spell level (+2 for Conjuration spells)

*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 18, Wis 14, Cha 10
*Special Qualities:* Elven Traits, Dark Knowledge, Lore Mastery
*Flaws:* Murky-Eyed (roll miss chance for concealment twice, take worse roll), Noncombatant (-2 to melee attacks)
*Feats:* Scribe Scroll <Bonus>, Spell Focus (Conjuration), Augment Summoning <Flaw>, Beckon The Frozen <Flaw>, Energy Substitution (Cold)
*Trained Skills:* Concentration +7, Decipher Script +12, Knowledge (Arcana) +10, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +10, Knowledge (History) +10, Knowledge (Religion) +10, Knowledge (The Planes) +12, Spellcraft +10
*Untrained Skills:* Listen +4, Search +6, Spot +4
*Equipment:* breastplate, longsword, light crossbow, quiver with 20 bolts, backpack, bedroll, 5 trail rations, prayerbook, scroll case, 10 sheets of parchment, scribing kit, waterskin, everburning torch, silver holy symbol of the Undying Court, spell component pouch, wand of _cure light wounds_ (CL 1, 50 charges), _shroud_ (cloak) _of resistance +1_
Note: _Produce Flame_, _Flame Blade_, _Healing Sting_, and _Winter's Embrace_ were bought on scrolls then scribed into the prayerbook (total cost 937.5 gp)
*Money:* 1 pp, 15 gp, 20 sp, 10 cp, 2 gems worth 10 gp each

*Elven Traits:* Immune to magical sleep; +2 saves vs enchantment effects; +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks; can detect secret doors by passing within 5'
*Dark Knowledge:* 4 times per day, Hugin can activate one of the following abilities by targetting an aberration, elemental, magical beast, outsider, or undead within 60' (no line of sight required, but he must be aware of the target's presence) and rolling an appropriate Knowledge check (DC 15). If he exceeds the DC by 10 or 20, there are greater benefits. Dark Knowledge may only ever be used once on each individual creature, no matter which particular aspect of Dark Knowledge is used. Using Dark Knowledge counts as a move action.
_Tactics:_ All allies gain +1 to hit vs creatures of the same race as the target for 1 minute. Success by 10 grants a +2 bonus while success by 20 grants a +3 bonus.
*Lore Mastery:* Hugin gains +2 to Decipher Script and Knowledge (The Planes) checks.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance and Personality]
Valerian is a tall, reed-thin elf, bundled in a wispy, diaphanous shroud wrapped tightly around his body. The edges of the shroud are frayed and threads dangle and dance in even the slightest breeze. His skin is a pale, deathly gray, but his eyes are bright; icy blue in shade, they follow the actions of everyone around him with a mixture of curiosity and paranoia.

Valerian is a free soul. He bridles at any attempt to put him under the dominion or command of another being, although he will accept a subserviant position if the rewards (or lack of punishments) are great enough. He is curious and inquisitive, but at the same time cautious and pessimistic. He wants to know how everything works - especially magical objects - but is intelligent and sensible enough to know when to be silent and observe. While he is not evil as such, he is willing to perform amoral and dire acts if doing so will serve the greater purpose which drives him.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Valerian is an Aerenal elf of a minor Line. Like many Aerenal elves, he pursued a path of magery; his path, however, was not the traditional Aerenal magical path. Instead of studying under a master or becoming a priest of the Undying Court, he chose to investigate the true source of magic. His studies led him from tomb to temple to monument, across the breadth of Aerenal. 

His goals are the same as most of his race; to master the art of magic and further the cause of his people. His methods, on the other hand, are quite different. While most Elven arcanists practice Necromancy, it is usually of the positive energy variety, as Mabar-bound undead are anathema to the Undying Court. Valerian believes that ignoring the source of your enemy's power is allowing your enemy to gain power over you. Since he's not particularly keen for anyone to have power over him, he thus felt it was both wise and justified to learn what he could of Mabar and the negative energy Necromancy that is the norm outside of Aerenal.

At first, no one suspected anything, as Valerian had always been detached, and was rarely among the greater population of elves, preferring instead to either be in the field exploring ruins, or to be locked in his home reviewing and experimenting with his latest finds. Eventually, however, his experimentations were discovered by the Deathguard and he was banished from Aerenal, never to return.

While this upset him deeply, Valerian decided that this was the perfect opportunity to continue his explorations abroad, and set out on an expedition to Xen'drik. Once he reached Stormreach, he advertised his services as a spellcaster to fellow explorers and adventurers, eventually finding a small party headed to a ruin in the heart of the Xen'drik jungles. Over the course of the next three months, he and his companions battled their way into the depths of Xen'drik, explored and looted the temple, and managed to escape back to Stormreach relatively unscathed once their looting awoke the ancient guardian of the temple - a gigantic stone golem made to resemble a writhing mass of tentacles.

The golem intrigued Valerian and he began to research some of the eldritch writings he copied from the once-temple, believing that the two were linked in some deeper fashion. The writings seem to hint at some connection between the magic of the people who built the temple and the plane of Dal Quor. However, before he could fully decipher the writings and follow up on those discoveries, he began to have strange dreams... even stranger for the fact that elves do not dream.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Allies and Enemies]
There are few that Valerian would truly consider allies. His previous companions into the heart of Xen'drik, however, seemed pleased with his competence and their leader (a human member of House Tharashk named Koll d'Tharashk, who bore a Least Dragonmark) left contact information with Valerian when they parted ways, asking him to look them up again if he ever needed work. For his part, Valerian found their company pleasant enough, as they didn't interfere with his own investigations.

As for enemies - he has similarly few outright foes, but the entire nation of Aerenal is set against him. No elf who is aware of his exiled status will give him aid, and it's possible that the Deathguard would hunt him down if they received word of his continued use of Mabar-linked necromantic magic.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Notes]
During the Last War, Valerian was still busy with his exploration and studies of the tombs and monuments of Aerenal.

Valerian is unusual both in that he casts divine spells not granted by a deity or the Undying Court, and in that he's an Aerenal elf that practices forbidden versions of Necromancy. He himself sees no problem with it, believing himself strong-willed and wise enough to avoid corruption through negative energy, but he is not flambouyant with the practice. Most of the Necromancy spells he knows are only research aids and tools of last resort. 

Valerian does have one semi-phobia: he's touch-averse. Any person touching him, no matter how incidental, causes him to flinch away. This makes things difficult for him in bustling towns such as Stormreach, so he tends to take back allies and avoid the main streets. 

He's curious about the message he received (via Sivis courier at Stormreach) and the hint of power it contains. Not to mention that the signature of the message seems to be linked to his odd dreamlike hallucinations during his nightly meditations.

OOC: Valerian is aiming for the Alienist prestige class. At 6th level, he's going to take his first level in Alienist if possible, as well as pick up the "Lord of the Uttercold" metamgic feat from CArc to further both his RP (negative energy-suffused magic) and his actual power (turns cold spells into half-cold, half-negative energy damage, helping to bypass energy resistance). He'll probably also pick up Piercing Cold from Frostburn (likely at Alienist 3, from the free metamagic feat) to further help against cold-resistant critters.
[/sblock]

OOC Note: I apologize if there are any obvious inconsistencies in Valerian's background as it relates to Eberron's lore. This would be my first Eberron game and I'm not 100% familiar with the entire world's background. I've done my best to match it up with what's contained in the campaign setting and the player's guide, but please let me know if there's anything I need to fix.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Oct 9, 2007)

*I Live!*

I'm back! MWAHAHAHAAAA!

Alright, but seriously.

Ok, so here I go.....

I've got a couple of things swishing inside my head.

Here's the list:

Shifter Barbarian 1/Totemist 2 going for totem rager
Cynad wizard 1/psion 2 going for cerbromancer 
Human Truenamer 3


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 9, 2007)

Here is my background for Oliver, a binder.  I'll have the full character sheet ASAP.

[sblock]Oliver grew up in Thrane, in the shadow of The Silver Flame.  His mother was a Priestess of the church and it was she that initially kept him from practicing his art.  She found him in the alleyway outside their home.  They lived in rundown building in the bad, but not dangerous part of town.  Oliver’s mother didn’t believe in niceties or personal wealth.  She found Oliver at the tender age of five drawing in the dirt in the alley outside their home.  Upon seeing the dark symbols that Oliver drew, she grabbed the boy by the wrist and dragged him inside, making the sign of the flame over her chest as she went.
	“Where did you learn that!”  His mother, Diana cried.  The woman’s long golden hair seemed more like the mane of a great lion to the child that was Oliver.  
	“My friend,” he said meekly his mother’s rage filling him with fear.  “The Shadow Man.”
	“Oh, I see…” Diana said.  “You’ll not be seeing any of your imaginary friends for a long time.  You are going to go to a monastery, where the Brothers and Sisters will instruct you in the discipline of the Flame.  You’ll come back a better boy, one that would be fit to lead a church, not slinking about in alleyways with imaginary friends, and the Flame knows who else!” 
	Her words were not harsh, but they seemed so to the young boy.  With his Mother gone on church errands most of the day, her promises were shattering to the young boy.  But he had no choice, so he went to the secluded monastery, and learned from the monks.  There he learned discipline but he didn’t forget the harshness that his Mother always seemed to carry about her, even though she was a good mother at heart.

OOC:  He learned the N part of NG from his mother and the L of the LG from the monks, resulting in his LN alignment.  The church near his home was predominately NG, while the monks were strictly LG.

He learned discipline alright.  Secretly while the monks were asleep, he carved the drawings he had learned from the shadow man into the wooden floor under his simple wooden bed.  Many years passed in the monastery.  The Shadow Man returned.  Oliver, now a young man still practiced the things he was taught many years ago, but by now he dismissed The Shadow Man as just a figment of his imagination.  The Shadow Man came when the moonlight didn’t illuminate the grounds.  Here he taught Oliver the secrets of the drawings, how to unlock their power.  If Oliver continued to practice, The Shadow Man whispered promises of power and wealth, everything the young man didn’t have while growing up in the shadow of The Silver Flame.  The Shadow Man also praticed with Oliver the art of swordplay, and Oliver discovered, at least in part, why he was so named.  Oliver however was so entranced with the idea of gaining power from things outside the Gods, he carefully tucked away the techniqes that The Shadow man taught him into the back of his mind.  They might be of use later, when he has more time to practice them.

Eventually the monks found Oliver’s secret.  It was when an influx of new students came to fight in what would be known as The Last War.  Oliver was changing rooms, and his old room needed more beds.  They moved his old bed and found the scrawled artistry on the oak beneath.  Oliver escaped, with only the help of The Shadow Man.  The Shadow Man commanded powers Oliver could only dream of.  In the forest outside the monastery, The Shadow Man bade Oliver to go and find his destiny, but know that they would meet again.

Oliver joined up with some adventurers, ones that weren’t put off by his practices.  They battled the forces of evil in the name of gold.  Sometimes the forces of evil offered more gold though.  Oliver was no fool though; he knew a life under a good king would be much better than a life under an evil baron.  He took his blood money and used it to fight evil in its forms.  Sometimes the rules must be bent a little in order for good to prevail.  Then the dreams came.  Oliver wondered if it was a message from The Shadow Man.  He left his contracts behind heading straight for New Cyre.

Oliver tries to keep his bindings as secretive as he can.  He knows The Church of the Silver Flame doesn’t approve, and he doesn’t want to make unnecessary enemies.  I could see Oliver going straight Binder, though I am unsure, I’ve never played one at higher levels.  RP wise he wants to continue to explore his abilities, but in the back of his mind he looks for the promises The Shadow Man told him:  Power and Wealth.  The dreams and the promises of The Shadow Man are all Oliver needs to go to New Cyre.  Allies and enemies could go several or both ways.  The Church of the Silver Flame has bent several rules before, they might not persecute him on sight(once he has proven his worth to them).  The Shadow Man is intentionally vague, he could be an ally and valuable teacher, or he could be using Oliver for his own ends.  The Shadow Man is a binder but who he is and who he works for(if anybody) is anybody’s guess.  The biggest fear Oliver would have would be meeting his Mother once more.  Edit:  I would like to gain a level of swordsage(to mimic the abilities more like The Shadow Man), and take levels later in Knight of the Seal.

I am more familiar with Taint than Sanity, but neither would bother me in this game.[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Oct 9, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not even going to close submissions until Thursday or so, so I don't mind how many people want to sign up.
> 
> *frostrune* - The current hobgoblin has all pluses with no minuses.  A normal hobgoblin, according to page 154 in the MM, has a +2 to Dex and Con, darkvision 60 ft., and a +4 racial bonus on Move Silently checks.  All other PHB races have no more than a +2 racial bonus to any skill, and anyone that has a bonus has at least one negative.  This is closest to the half-orc in terms of mechanics.  So, if you would care to drop your +4 racial bonus to a +2, and take some penalties to Wisdom and Charisma, that would, I think, bring it in line.  Unless you had a different idea?




Sounds reasonable to me.  I will get something together.  

Base concept would be one of the Bladebearer Clan.  A fierce warrior trained by the best Deneith weapon masters.  He served willingly as a Brelish mercenary during the last stages of the war, before the great betrayal when Lesh Harruc united several of the 'lower' clans and seized a kingdom from Cyre's western flank.  While not directly part of the coup, he and his squad were treated as traitors and they had to fight their way clear. 

Clever, honorable, and ruthless.

I envision a tactically sound warrior with a reach weapon primary reverting to two-weapon style when things get up close and personal (two weapon fighting, weapon focus (short sword), quick draw, combat reflexes)

More to come.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 9, 2007)

Blind Azathoth said:
			
		

> Mmm... so many options. I've always wanted to try a binder, but a necromantic character of some sort would be fun--a dread necromancer, or perhaps a cleric of the Blood of Vol. In the former case, I think an Aereni elf obsessed with the darker reflection of his people's culture of undead-worship might be appropriate...




Eeep! I'm just now reading through other peoples' ideas and I come across this. Azathoth, if you want to use that dread necromancer Aereni elf, just say so. I can change my character around to suit. I honestly wasn't stealing your idea - I wanted grey elf for the Int boost and from there, the choice was Aereni or Valenar, and the Aereni just seemed to fit better.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 9, 2007)

I have come up with some others concepts.

Wu jen human


```
[code] Name: Dimlez Temren
Class: Wu Jen
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral evil
Deity: 

Str: 9 -1  (XXp.)     Level: 3        XP: 4000
Dex: 14 +2 (XXp.)     BAB: +1         HP: 6+5+5+9= 25 (1d4+2)
Con: 14 +2 (XXp.)     Grapple: 0     Dmg Red: 
Int: 18 +4 (XXp.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 
Wis: 10 +0 (XXp.)     Init: +2        Spell Save: +X
Cha: 14 +0 (XXp.)     ACP: 0          Spell Fail: 0%

                Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:          10    +0    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    16
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 13

                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      1     +2          +2
Ref:                       1     +3          +3
Will:                      3     +0          +2

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical


Languages: Common, Infernal, Giant, draconic, Elven
Class: Watchful sprirt, Spell secret (Enlarge elemental burst), Bonus 

feat (Energy substitution -cold-) 	
Feats: Extra spell secret (Extend invisibility), Mage hand, Toughness 

Skill Points: 12+6+6       Max Ranks: 6/3
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Spellcraft                   6    +4          +10
Profession                   4    +0          +4
Knowledge(arcana)            5    +4          +9
Concentration                6    +2          +8
Craft (alchemy)              3    +4          +7

Equipment:               Cost  Weight

        Money: ?


Spell DC: 4 (int) + Spell Level

Spells
Level 0
Mage hand
Ray of frost
Light

Level 1
Magic missile
Elemental Burst
Hail of stone

Level 2
Invisibility 
Cats grace
               
Spell like abilities: Mage hand, Open/lock, Tenesser floating disk.

Age: 34
Height: 1.8 meters
Weight: 60 kg
Eyes: red
Hair: black
Skin: withe
```

Heres a dwarven Shujenja 

```
Name: Kuro Bron
Class: Adept/Cult of Four Initiate (Shugenja) Of The Perfect Sculpture Order
Race: Dwarf
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral 


Str: 10 +0 (2p.)     Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 14(-2) +1 (6p.)     BAB: +0         HP: 7 (1d6+1)
Con: 10(+2) +1 (2p.)     Grapple: +0     Dmg Red: 0
Int: 11 +0 (3p.)     Speed: 20'      Spell Res: 0
Wis: 10 +0 (2p.)     Init: +2      Spell Save: +3
Cha: 16 +3 (10p.)     ACP: -5         Spell Fail: 0%

              Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc 
Total
Armor:          10    +    +0    +1    +0    +0    +0    11
Touch: 11              Flatfooted: 10

                          Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0     +1          +1
Ref:                       0     +1          +1
Will:                      2     +0          +2

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical
Short Sword        +0     1d6        18-20x2
Light crosbow(50f)+1     1d6      20x2
Sling (50f)        +1     1d4        20x2

Languages: Dwarven, Common

Dwarf Abilities:

Darkvision (60 feet)
Stonecunning
+2 save vs poison
+2 save vs spells and spell like effects
+1 attack rolls vs (half-)orcs and goblinoids
+4 dodge bonus vs giants
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks (rare or exotic)
+2 racial bonus on Stone/Metal Craft Checks
Speed unaffected by armor or encumbrance

Cult of the four abilities:
Sense Elements: 3/day
Elemental Focus Earth 

Feats:  

Simple weapon + short sword proficiences (class)  

Skill Points: 24      Max Ranks:
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Concentration                4    +1          +5
Diplomacy                    4    +3          +7
Craft(alchemy)               4    +0          +4  
Heal                         4    +0          +4
Knowledge (Religion)         4    +0          +4
Profession (alchemist)       4    +0          +4


Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Light Crosbow 
Short Sword               15gp  4lb
Sling                      -     -
Flint and steel           1gp    -
Backpack                  2gp   2lb         
Bedroll                   1sp   5lb 
Fishook                   1sp    -
Rope, Hemp                1gp  10lb  
Sling bullets (30)        3sp  15lb
Ration, Trail(1 day)      5sp    1lb   
Travelers Outfit             
Donkey                    8gp   -
Saddle Pack               5gp  15lb              

                   Money: 23gp 

                         Weith: 93lb

                       Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push 650
Max Weight:           1-43  44-86 87-130 260

Spell DC: 3 (Cha) + Spell Level

Adept Spells:

Level 0: (3/day)create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, ghost sound, guidance, light, mending, purify food and drink, read magic, touch of fatigue.

Level 1: (1/day)bless, burning hands, cause fear, command, comprehend languages, cure light wounds, detect chaos, detect evil, detect good, detect law, endure elements, obscuring mist, protection from chaos, protection from evil, protection from good, protection from law, sleep.

Shugenjas Spells:

Level 0: (5/day)
Cure Minor  Wounds x2
Flare
Resistance
Mage Hand
Mending

Level 1: (4/day)
Shield of Faith
Cure Light Wounds
Magic Stone

Age: 56
Height: 1,3 meters
Weight: 150 lb.
Eyes: brown
Hair: Brown
Skin: Tanned
```

The dwarf needs lot of work, the Wu jen needs equipment ^^


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok, first off gentlemen, I love to see all the great ideas kicking around, it's awesome, but by about... Thursday evening/Friday morning (11th/12th) or so let's get everyone pared down to one character concept per individual, okiday?  Or... hmm...  I might be a bit more flexible on the time if people need the weekend to continue brainstorming; I work all this weekend anyway.  

Also, when you have a non-core feat/PrC/spell/equipment or whatever, please give me the book, and if possible, the page number.  

I do have a strict format I like for character sheets (though I'm certainly not requiring anyone to bust out a full character sheet before I choose a group).  Just be-bop over to here to see an example of how I like them done.

*Voda Vosa* - I'll be picking more on background first than mechanics, so which of your two is tickling your creative juices right now (if I may mix my metaphores)?  I like wu jens just on general principle, but if your shujenga has a more interesting backstory...  *shrug*

*frostrune* - Seems like a solid concept, but remember the angle of "weird practices" that I'm shooting for here.  If there are two equally good characters, I'm probably going to pick the quirkier one.  Keep my questions in the first post in mind.

*EvolutionKB* - Yay for binders!  I like the mysteriousness of the Shadow Man in Oscar's background, and the delicious irony of learning his discipline from the monks of the Silver Flame.

*Paper_Bard* - 







> Shifter Barbarian 1/Totemist 2 going for totem rager
> Cynad wizard 1/psion 2 going for cerbromancer
> Human Truenamer 3



  Any of these might work, but make sure you address all the questions I posted in the first post!  Backgrounds are paramount and will be the deciding factor in my choice of the group.  

*Zurai* - Valerian looks pretty cool.  Nice background and good integration of his abilities.

*Ferrix* and *Erekose13*, glad to see you both!  Sorry to hear about your immigration problems Ferrix.  We're in the process of getting a visa for my fiance and I'm really, really hoping it all manages to get through before the wedding (my lad is English, and he's moving over here).  Erm, anyways, what do you guys got for me?  Something weird?  (Like I even need to ask with you two...)

*Bloodweaver1* - Seems like a good initial concept.  Remember, you're only 3rd level though, so perhaps your character heard a, singular, secret he shouldn't have instead of needing to be retired so early in his career.  Or something.  I'm just saying, I like the idea in theory, but you guys are more likely to just be establishing your reputations instead of being able to rest on your laurels.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 9, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, first off gentlemen, I love to see all the great ideas kicking around, it's awesome, but by about... Thursday evening/Friday morning (11th/12th) or so let's get everyone pared down to one character concept per individual, okiday?  Or... hmm...  I might be a bit more flexible on the time if people need the weekend to continue brainstorming; I work all this weekend anyway.
> 
> Also, when you have a non-core feat/PrC/spell/equipment or whatever, please give me the book, and if possible, the page number.
> 
> ...




I think I misinterpretted your intent from the get go.  I've got a morally gray character without any quirks... and I'm drawing a blank on how to change it.

I think I will withdraw my entry and improve the odds for everyone else.  Thanks for your feedback and sorry for wasting your time.

Frostrune


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks dropping by Frostrune, I hope you find another game somewhere else for you!


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Oct 9, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Eeep! I'm just now reading through other peoples' ideas and I come across this. Azathoth, if you want to use that dread necromancer Aereni elf, just say so. I can change my character around to suit. I honestly wasn't stealing your idea - I wanted grey elf for the Int boost and from there, the choice was Aereni or Valenar, and the Aereni just seemed to fit better.




Oh, I don't mind at all. I was debating between the necromancer and a few other concepts I had thought up since the initial post, actually, and your character has certainly helped narrow my choices down.  I'm not sure I'll even be able to submit a character for this game, though--some offline situations have arisen which might make joining a new PbP game problematic right now.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 9, 2007)

Dimliz the Wu jen Background : 
In the far mountains, lived a community of humans, who isolated themselves from the world. They studied the ways of the elements. But not the "common" elements, wood and metal appear in his lists. Through meditation and hours of study, these mens and womans learned ancient magic, that was transmitted through generations. Those enlighten peoples wield powerful magic, able to twist and morph the elements at their will.
Among them, lived Dimlez, a red haired man, with cruel eyes. As son of one of the most elder man in the community, his was not casted away because of his evilness. Dimlez mastered the use of the ice, cold spells as his heart is. At the beginning, his actions drive the attention of his masters, because the young man enjoy freezing his peers drinks and even their hair.
Time passed and Dimliz actions grew crueler and with dire consequence, up to the point when he killed an elders grandson with his cold and evil magic. He excused himself, saying someone in a dream told him to kill the boy. Of course nobody believed him, not even his father. He was imprisoned, until the elders decided what to do with the assassin. That night, he had another dream, A gray crown, aflame with a cold blue and white. The color of ice. 
The elders would not tolerate Dimliz among them any more, so that morning, he was casted away. He was magically blindfolded, and then, let alone away from the mountains. By the time he recovered his view, he was alone, in the middle of a vast plane, covered with yellow grasses. 
He sat in the middle of nowhere, looking up to the sky, searching for an answer to his dreams, when he saw a bird flying up right to the sky. The man was bored so he practiced his magic with the poor bird. After some missed shots, he hit the bird, who was frozen in seconds, and felt from the sky, right to a rock, where it crashed in pieces. Satisfied, he approach the dead animal, with victory glances, and there it was, a note, attached to the bird leg, that was severed from the rest of the body. He took it and read it. With amazed face, he saw the same gray crown in the letter. He was supposed to be in New Cyre in Breland... He had no idea of what or where was this Breland but he was decided to know. 
After wondering through the land, for many days, he ended up in a town, where he got directions. He also knew XXXX who was stocking up provisions for the trip, as he had found a letter of the same characteristics of Dimlizs letter.
Thinking that there was better to travel with some protection, Dimliz decided to join XXXX in his travel to New Cyre.

Well, theres some background, XXXX could be any character that could like to link backgrounds. 
Tell me what you think =) And sorry if theres some wrong spelling or syntax errors.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Still working on my wacky warforged concept- just a couple of quick questions: 
1.  Given the ineterest in odd/quirky types, are the 'Favored class' rules being used?  It isn't a big deal at level 3, but it might factor into design choices.
2. Any decision yet on the inclusion of Sanity or Taint?  I don't care either way, but I'd like to know.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 10, 2007)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> 2. Any decision yet on the inclusion of Sanity or Taint?  I don't care either way, but I'd like to know.



I am curious about this as well. I have taken the Pure Soul feat anticipation for Taint.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Basic background, very much "in progress"- will update tomorrow when I have more time free.  This is just the central concept, using the "feat rogue" variant from UA/srd- at this point I could go for either a ranged/magic focus, with some warlock levels, or a melee combat focus, with fighter levels (aiming towards Dervish PrC from CWar).

Concept sketch: Zara the dancer

Background: Tyrell D'Cannith was an unquestionably brilliant man, though even his most ardent allies had to concede he was far beyond "eccentric".  He had a large number of children- nearly a dozen, all daughters, that he loved very much, and he was deeply (perhaps too deeply) involved in cutting edge research and development of the warforged.  For years, as the Last War drove an incredible demand for those construct soldiers, Tyrrell worked on new ideas- some of them tiny changes, some drastic departures.  One of his more personal projects involved alternative design strategies- he built a number of experimental warforged over the years, of several different types, many of which didn't work out (and were subsequently destroyed).

The crowning project of his career involved a series of experimental 'forged- built far more lightly than most of their brethren, these constructs were powered by Khyber dragonshards, and each one was designed as a personal bodyguard and companion for one of his children.  These 'forged were built almost more as works of art, named after the moons that dotted the sky, and each had design individualities to match them with their chosen wards- Zarantyr 6, for example, was graceful and programmed with Tyrrell's daughter Jeva's love of dance, while Barrakas was built of Darkwood and enlaid with twining vines that reflected Katri's love of the beauty of nature.  This project was incredibly expensive and complicated, and many of Tyrrell's rivals in House Cannith grumbled about the amount of resources he was allotted- but ideas that he generated in his work were able to be put to very profitable use elsewhere.  In strictest fact, he never managed to actually complete the project- while his designs were finished, only a few of the special warforged were actually built (six, in fact), and only two of those actually met the children that  had been made for.  For, in the dying days near the war's end, tragedy seemed to stalk Tyrrell's family mercilessly- all of his daughters, as well as Tyrrell himself and his wife, were slain or perished.  At first it seemed like a series of tragic accidents- but at the last, it had some agency tying up the "loose ends", one of Tyrrell's rival who saw a long-awaited opportunity...

Jeva was one of the last to die, and when she perished in a lightning rail crash, her warforged companion was with her.  As Jeva's life faded, and her soul left her body, Zarantyr cradled the girl in her mithril arms- and perhaps that soul was drawn into the Khyber shards that formed her warforged heart (or maybe some other darker spirit hovered close at the crucial moment and was bound instead).  Either way, something sparked within Zarantyr- something unique.  She wandered away from the crash site, unable to deal with the overwhelming feelings that blossomed within her.  She felt what she thought were emotions, and singing voices lingered in her mind, a music that no one else could hear.

She came to believe that she had been granted a soul, and she began to explore the consequences of such a unique occurrence, both good and bad.  The music that she heard was always there in her head- sometimes as the dance tunes that Jeva had loved, sometimes as almost understandable voices singing or whispering just for her.  She came to love that music, to live for it.  Perhaps it was the soul of Jeva, anchored in those Khyber shards and sustained by the music that she had loved- or perhaps it was some agent or minion of the Fury, and that music was the passionate beat at the core of madness...

MORE TO COME...


----------



## Zurai (Oct 10, 2007)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> 2. Any decision yet on the inclusion of Sanity or Taint?  I don't care either way, but I'd like to know.




For what it's worth -

I don't mind the _concept_ of the taint system, but the actual effects of corruption can be totally and completely character-crippling from the very first point. For example, a level 3 pure spellcaster getting the "swollen gums" minor corruption (which only requires a *single point* of corruption to get) has to make a near-imposible check to cast any spell with a verbal component (DC 20 *caster level* check). At level 3, that's only a 20% chance to succeed - and it's permanent until a *Miracle or Wish* is cast on the character!


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Maavnod Warpspire
Male Mutated Goliath Totemist 2* [Mutation Chaositech, Race RoS, class MoI]
_Medium Monsterous Humanoid_
*XP:* 4000
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Height:* 6'
*Weight:* 250lbs
*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Red
*Age:* 38

*Str:* 20 (+5) [10 points, +4 racial]
*Dex:* 13 (+1) [8 points, -2 racial]
*Con:* 18 (+4) [6 points, +2 racial, +2 mutant] 
*Int:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Wis:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Cha:* 08 (-1) [2 points, -2 mutant]

*Class and Racial Abilities:* Powerful Build, Mountain Movement, Acclimated, wild empathy, illiteracy, totem chakra bind (+1 capacity), totem's protection

*Mutations:* Adhesion (01), Gripping Feet (35), Sixth Sense: Illusions (77), Short (80)
*Adhesion + Gripping Feet give full move on climb without making checks.

*Flaws:* Shaky (-2 ranged attacks)

*Hit Dice:* 3d8+12
*HP:* 32
*AC:* 19 (+4 armor, +2 shield, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)
*ACP:* -2
*Init:* +1 (+1 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +7 [+3 base, +4 Con]
Reflex +4 [+3 base, +1 Dex]
Will +1 [+0 base, +1 Wis]

*BAB:* +1
*Grapple:* +20 [+1 Bab, +5 Str, +4 Adhesion, +4 Improved Grapple, +4 size, +2 Girallon Arms*]
*Melee Atk:* +7 (2d6+6/20/x2/Heavy Mace)  
*Melee Atk:* +8/+3/+3/+3 (1d4+7/1d4+4/1d4+4/1d4+4/20/x2/Claws)*
*Ranged Atk:* +1 (2d6+5/x3/20 ft./Spear)
*+2 atk, dmg, grapple when 2 Essentia invested in Girallon Arms

*Skills:* 20
Handle Animal +4 [5 ranks, -1 Cha]
Knowledge (nature) +5 [5 ranks, +0 Int]
Listen +9 [5 ranks, +0 Wis, +4 Shadow Mantle]
Spot +5 [5 ranks, +0 Wis]
Survival +5 [5 ranks, +0 Wis]
Climb +11 [0 ranks, +5 Str, +4 Adhesion, +2 Girallon Arms*]
Sense Motive +2  [0 ranks, +0 Wis, +2 Racial]
*+2 Climb when 2 Essentia invested in Girallon Arms

*Feats:*
Improved Unarmed Strike (1st level) [SRD]
Improved Grapple (flaw) [SRD]

*Languages:*  Common, Gol-Kaa

*Soulmelds* [MoI]
Essentia (2): Girallon Armsx2 (+2 attack, dmg with claws)
Melds (3): Girallon Arms (+2(6) grapple, +2(6) climb) [Arms], Wormtail Belt (+2 natural AC) [Waist], Shadow Mantle (+4 Listen) [Shoulders]
Binds: Girallon (4 natural attacks) [Totem]

*Equipment:*
*Wallbreaker, masterwork large byeshk heavy mace* – 1812gp.  Maavnod found Wallbreaker on the dead body of one of the demons he fought as he crashed through the chaos rift in the Wastes.  He named it Wallbreaker when he had to use it to remove such an obstacle from his path.  
*Boarkiller, masterwork large densewood spear* - 304gp. Boarkiller is a great big heavy spear made of a dark grey wood from Aerenal. The spear was gifted to Maavnod prior to his first hunt into the Demon Wastes from the shaman in his tribe, Koepak.
*Demonscale, masterwork chainshirt* - 250gp. Also removed from the same demon who weilded Wallbreaker, Demonscale and the matching Demonplate were no obstacle to Maavnod's girallon totem spirit.
*Demonplate, masterwork heavy steel shield* - 170gp.
*Potions*: Barkskin (+2), Cure Moderate Wounds - 600gp.
*Backpack*  - 2gp
*Bedroll* 5sp
*Waterskin* 1gp
*50 ft. hemp rope* 5gp
*Trail rations (20 days worth)* 10gp
*Belt pouch* 1gp
*Flint and steel* – 1gp
*Traveler’s outfit* (Free)

*Money*
43gp,  5sp,  cp

~~~~~

*Appearance:*  Maavnod is short for a Goliath, which is still quite tall in polite Khorvairian society. Standing at around 6 feet tall and generally as heavy set as his kind, he is still an imposing figure. As with most of his kind, Maavnod has gray mottled skin, though for him the patches stand apart with a fierce reddish brown.  The lithoderms on his body tend to accent the reds with darker browns almost fading to black.  His limbs are devoid of the typical hair that most male Goliath's sport.  His eyes glow a brilliant red, which is - like most things about him - atypical for his race.  As odd as his appearance is, his choice in weapons is equally interesting.  Hard dark steel links match the metal used in his shield which features a demonic bat winged creature on a field of dark crimson.  He carries a big heavy mace of a deep purple material though it too has many of the same iconography on it.  Only his spear is typically Goliath, carved from a huge piece of densewood that had been gifted to his tribe ages ago.

*Personality:*  Maavnod is on the run, not from someone or something but from himself.  Ever since his hunt in the Demon Wastes, he has been corrupted by what he encountered there.  While nothing but physical changes have been wrought, he worries that some day he would be corrupted by what ever affects him.  He has turned from his roots to the wider world, afraid to go back.  Wandering the lands below (below the Shadowcrags that is) he has become increasingly involved in the larger world.  With so many people he hopes that someone out there might be able to help return him to his former self and prevent him from loosing himself. He is generally removed though, finding it difficult to relate to most Khorvarians.

*Background:*  The Shadowcrags have long been home to a few loose tribes of Goliaths. Not known to the wider world, these reclusive beings are content to remain hidden in their high mountain passes and dark caverns out of the sight of both demons and fey.  In the traditions of Kaal-Rog, Maavnod's tribe, upon gaining adult-hood, goliath's descend the far side of the Shadowcrags into the Demon Wastes.  Hunters of demons, or those afflicted by the Wastes, the Goliaths have long held the high passes from the lone demon that wonders if it might escape its desert prison.  

Maavnod's own hunt down into the Wastes near Rotting Blade were quite successful. He had battled demonic hounds, sand wyrms, and other strange fauna.  He came upon a black citadel spiralling into the air above the cracked bitter ground.  Red smoke oozed out of the base of the citadel wrapping around it and warping the air high into the sky.  Still without a true demon to his name, Maavnod knew that he had come to the place of his destiny.  

Summoning the spirit of his totem and girding the girillon to his strength he battled his way past two earthen gargoyles and into the centre of the tower.  The tower turned out to be hollow and inside a great glob of oozing red liquid burning with a malevolent light spun in mid air, its colors shifting between a million shades and tints of crimson.  Beneath it a great helmed warrior stood attempting to syphon power from the ooze.  Seizing the opportunity Maavnod shouted a battlecry and lunged forward.  As he struck the demonic warrior, the ooze touched them both.  A titanic battle insued as the two combattants were warped and twisted by direct contact with the pure chaos swirling about them.  

After a lengthy melee his opponent lay dead in his grasp. Maavnod smiled and looked about to take in the warped landscape he had been ignoring during the battle.  All about him the ooze touched tower wall and hard packed ground.  Where it fell the surfaces stretched and warped. Some began to burn others turned to solid purple.  Maavnod picked up the demon's dead body and weapon and tried desperately to find a way out.  With only a small section of wall nearby untouched so far he rushed at it.  Luckily the fell weapon of his opponent shattered the wall revealing cracked earth beyond.  

Maavnod climbed a nearby rise to escape the citadel as it began spinning and turning inside out, raw chaos consuming the tower in its entirety.  Maavnod stripped his demonic opponent of it's gear and left him for dead as he set off back towards the Shadowcrags.  The next day when he woke, Maavnod found himself largely changed by the chaos that he had felt.  He was smaller and his hands and feet contained small hooks and exuded a sticky substance that he discovered lent itself well to his natural terrain.  As he continued his journey more changes emerged as his lithoderms and color patches changed shade and colouration.

Afraid of what he was becoming, Maavnod took the long way down and ended up in the Fey forests of the Twilight Demense.  Illusion and trickery seemed to melt away as he travelled through the strange forest.  Eventually he crossed near Silver Lake. There he became embroiled in one of the farthest fronts that the Brelish forces had to deal with.  Coming to the aid of a small squad of Brelish troops, he fought off a pack of worgs that the Eldeesh had set upon them.  Drafted into the war on the strangest of frontiers, Maavnod allowed himself to be pulled in in his melancholy.  

For almost a year he fought treants and stranger things as even Droam launched attacks against the Brelish troops.  It was several months after the Treaty of Thronehold was signed that his garrison, down to only 20 men was informed and Eldeen and Droamish troops withdrew.  Following one of his companions during the war, a Private Horne, Maavnod has arrived in Galethspire, completely unsure where to go next. 

*Q&A*
_What was your character doing during the Last War and how did it affect them? _
For the most part he was uninvolved until the last year of the war. For him, it gave him companions beyond his own tribe. He met and helped the Brelish garrison near Silver Lake and while he fought many strange opponents, he did not see some of the harsher fronts (like Cyre or Thrane).

_Tell me about your unusual practice. How did you get into it? Are you comfortable with it? Are other people? Do you bruit it about or keep it quiet? _
As a totemist he follows the path of his tribe's shaman, melding with the spirits of the animals and creatures of the world around him.  He is very comfortable with it and generally is open about his use of his powers.  He probably hasn't even noticed if other people would be offended by it.  

His mutation on the other hand he is running from even today.  While most have never seen a Goliath to know that red features and a smaller build are quite odd, he still worries that others see him as a freak for that reason.

_Where do you see your character going (both mechanics and role-playing-wise)? _
Mechanically I'd like to continue exploring his totemist class, potentially grabbing a level or two of barbarian and heading for totem rager. I'm not used to Incarnum yet so I mostly want a chance to play with that rather than try to break away from it.  Mutation wise, I want it to continue to get worse.  It was a one time exposure to raw chaos that mutated him but it's effects can continue to manifest.  Roleplaying wise I want him to find a cause and turn himself away from his chaotic tendancies as a solution to his mutations.  Something rooted in a lawful society or even just a friend with solid beliefs for him to grow with.

_Why would you be willing to go to New Cyre for a shot at a slightly vague power? _
With nothing left after the war, anything that might hold a clue to his mutation is welcome.  The gray king is actually quite appealing to him, because he used to be gray, not red. To him it is a color of hope (to be dashed?) not ambiguity.

_Tell me about at least one enemy and _
Is the demonic warrior (who doesn't actually have to be demonic) actually dead? or is he tracking Maavnod through the world on a quest for vengeance?  What would his tribe do if he ever returned? Welcome him and try to help him or turn against him because of his taint?  While the demon is certainly the most concrete enemy, his travels through the Twilight Demense and on the front line brought him many more. His greatest enemy though, the chaos within.

_one ally (neither have to be huge and/or world-shaking). _
His 20 companions that still live from his time on the front would be his most current allies, in particular Private Horne with whom he travelled to Galethspire.  His tribe back in the Shadowcrags certainly still apply (or do they?) as allies.

_And let me know if you have any phobias or fears._
His greatest fear is of himself and what boils within.

_There will be elements of horror in this game, both drawn from my own twisted imagination and from several books. I was considering using both the Taint rules and/or the Sanity rules from Heroes of Horror and Unearthed Arcana. What do people think about that?_
I only really know taint, but given that I know that, I'd prefer Sanity.  Nothing better than the unknown when it comes to Horror.

*Notes:* Chaos mutation rolls - http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1308324
As he rolled both Adhesion and Gripping Feet can he either reroll one, or perferrably, get an additional bonus (since they don't stack) for having both. Like say No climb checks to move a normal speed, retain dex bonus while climbing (ref. Chaositech 34).

There we go, chaositech, incarnum, and non-core race!  I know you said not to go as far fetched as Anything But Normal, hehe oops, I couldn't resist. And what can I say my chaos gnome binder conjurer anima mage was too close to someone elses idea...  

I haven't read all the other posts, but Stonegod, given our character's mutual background point (Demon Wastes) it might be cool to coordinate some shared history together with the weirdest two characters!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 11, 2007)

*Zurai and Everybody!* - You do have a good point about the Taint system.  Tell you what, I think I'm going to end up using some rules in Chaositech instead, which are not Taint rules _per se_, but have much of the same concept (with much more interesting results).  As for Sanity, I've decided I'm not going to use them either, but I think y'all are capable of roleplaying a little madness when necessary, ya?  I'll be enforcing phobias though.

*Erekose13* - Excellent character there!  Good background, fine use of the mutation template as well.

*pathfinderq1* - Good background for Zara!  As for multiclassing penalties... I'm not sure yet.  Hmm (ponders)...  You know, I told Free Xenon I wouldn't change them, but... screw it.

*No favored classes or multiclassing penalties for anyone!*

*Voda Vosa* - Dimliz is a freaky, freaky boy.  Question, was he just one of those people who was born bad?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes, the kind who light his father tie on fire as babies, and drop their wallet in the toilet as kids. =D

He he just kidding. He is that type of persons that are plain bad =)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari - No problem on shortening his exploits. I hope to have everything fleshed out by Thursday night. 

Just to be clear, if a flaw is taken does that grant a feat or a trait? 

-Blood


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 11, 2007)

Flaws grant feats, if you decide to take one.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 11, 2007)

Isida, you are not running your extra 1d8+con hit points for each LA rule are you?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 11, 2007)

Ah, yes, I am doing that Erekose.

Gentlemen (and ladies, if we have any) I have a house rule for LA characters.  You get 1d8+Con hit point for each LA you have (if any).  It's kind of like phantom hit dice.  It doesn't actually increase your hit dice, grant you any BAB or skills or feats, but it keeps the hit points on an even keel and prevents the "glass jaw" scenario.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 11, 2007)

Cool, I'll adjust Maavnod's sheet. I had one other question about the mutations. I had wanted to roll because it felt more inline with the randomness of the table, but given that I rolled both Adhesion and Gripping Feet can he either reroll one, or perferrably, get an additional bonus (since they don't stack) for having both. Like say No climb checks to move a normal speed, retain dex bonus while climbing (ref. Chaositech 34).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 11, 2007)

Erekose, off the top of my head let's say no penalty to moving full speed while climbing then.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 11, 2007)

> EvolutionKB - Yay for binders! I like the mysteriousness of the Shadow Man in Oscar's background, and the delicious irony of learning his discipline from the monks of the Silver Flame.




Oliver, not Oscar   .  I was trying to keep The Shadow Man as mysterious as possible.  I thought it was neat that Oliver's "imaginary friend" was the one that taught him binding.  As far as the monks go, I was trying to show how he was raised and how the monks teaching impacted his present self.  Any idea when you are going to be picking characters?  I've got my sheet all ready to go.  Maybe I'll post that when I get home later from work.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 11, 2007)

Oops, my bad on the name EvolutionKB!    

I will be picking... um... sometime late tonight.  Yes, that is what I shall do.  I work the night shift, so sometime around lunchtime for me (which'll be around midnight or so) I'll pick.  And then there will be character sheets!  And intrigue!  And possibly yaks!


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 11, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ah, yes, I am doing that Erekose.
> 
> Gentlemen (and ladies, if we have any) I have a house rule for LA characters.  You get 1d8+Con hit point for each LA you have (if any).  It's kind of like phantom hit dice.  It doesn't actually increase your hit dice, grant you any BAB or skills or feats, but it keeps the hit points on an even keel and prevents the "glass jaw" scenario.




Does this also apply to the phantom "levels" you are forced to sacrifice due to having a UA bloodline?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll allow that too Shaggy.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 12, 2007)

I edited Oliver's background.  I added some more things The Shadow Man taught him, as well as where I could see him going mechanically.

Edit:  Just saw you don't have ToB, so nix the swordsage.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 12, 2007)

No changes to our friendly neighborhood kobold aberration. Still here.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 12, 2007)

I haven't read all the other posts, but Stonegod, given our character's mutual background point (Demon Wastes) it might be cool to coordinate some shared history together with the weirdest two characters!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 12, 2007)

Putting on the finishing touches. 
SHould get something up shortly. 


-Blood


----------



## stonegod (Oct 12, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I haven't read all the other posts, but Stonegod, given our character's mutual background point (Demon Wastes) it might be cool to coordinate some shared history together with the weirdest two characters!



Not a bad idea, but one would have prolly tried to hunt the other. 

I need a nap, though. Think about it later....zzzzzz......


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 12, 2007)

Kuro Bron, the earth shugenja.

Earth, the element of resistance, stubbornness, a solid rock, a huge mountain. Kuro was all that, and more. As the dwarf he is, his stubbornness match the one of the stubbornest of the dwarfs. He exceptional constitution and build, resemble the one of the rocks themselves. And for huge... well... he is not the tallest of the dwarven kind, but his ego is huge enough to compensate that. His loud laughs can be hear from a long distance, and are usually precede by an act of self worshiping, for example: "Can't ye understan' tha'? Ah' could with ma' eyes closed! HA HA HA"
As an illustrated, his life in his village was not the most exiting one. His powers were more oriented to help agriculture and the like, in the constructions of houses and that sort of things. 
But the pacific life of Kuro was about to change. After a night of very strage dreams , which involved a grey crown, alight in a yellow flame, he woke up, to find that his most precious belogning was no more hanging from the wall of his house. 
Someone stole the old papyrus he was supposed to keep until he was wise enough to read, led to him by his master, many years ago. In its place, was a letter, if he was to recover his precious treasure, he should travel to Breland. The grey crown of his dreams appeared in the letter, for the dwarf surprise.
So, packing his few belongings, the town dwarf, departed to Breland. 


Kuro's Background, any spelling error or sentence that has no meaning? =P


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 12, 2007)

Ok I changed it up a bit. Instead of a spy on the run I went the route of a rather successful but otherwise unknown smuggler that is on the run. Why is he on the run? He took a series of jobs smuggling highly sensitive and very illegal cargo of unknown materials into Cyre. And within hours of his last delivery Cyre blows up. Twenty four hours later Sentinel Marshals show up with a warrant for his arrest for the destruction of Cyre. They confiscate his business and all of his goods. He barely escapes with his life and his personal possessions. He is now in hiding and on the run. Did he really contribute to The Day of Mourning? If so who is Arrakis? Did he turn him over to the Sentinels? If no him who then?

On the Flaws and Feats, I was wondering if it would acceptable for him to take the Flaw Vulnerable for the Feat Resourceful Buyer (RoD pg 153)? I think the feat flows well with his background as smuggler and a weapons broker. Thoughts?

If this concept is too weak or not exactly what you are looking for I am open for suggestion on making it better? 


-Blood


P.S.-> I am also willing to link backgrounds. Since Cole's history has him traveling all over the place he could have met or even picked up a few friends up along the way.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 12, 2007)

Bah... didn't have time to put together a character.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Oct 12, 2007)

Very shortly, I will have up a last minute submission... perhaps too late, but oh well. The race and class choices are not so quirky--kalashtar soulknife, going to pyrokineticist--but I like the character. Might as well submit him, eh?

EDIT: Done!

[sblock=Character Sheet]*Daorenharath
Male Kalashtar Soulknife 3* [Race ECS, class XPH]
_Medium Humanoid (Kalashtar)_
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Height:* 6'2''
*Weight:* 165 lb.
*Hair:* Brown
*Eyes:* Solid white
*Age:* 34

*Str:* 16 (+3) [10 points]
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Con:* 12 (+1) [6 points] 
*Int:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Wis:* 12 (+0) [4 points]
*Cha:* 10 (+0) [0 points]

*Class and Racial Abilities:* +2 racial bonus on saves against mind-affecting spells and abilities and possession, +2 racial bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy, and Intimidate checks, +2 racial bonus on Disguise checks to impersonate a human, Immunity to _dream_ and _nightmare_ spells, as well as other dream-oriented effects, 1 extra power point per character level, _Mindlink_ 1/day as a psi-like ability. Mind blade, Weapon Focus (mind blade), Wild Talent, throw mind blade, psychic strike +1d8.

*Hit Dice:* 3d10+3
*HP:* 27
*AC:* 17 (+5 armor, +2 Dex)
*ACP:* -3
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft.

*Saves:*
Fortitude +3 [+1 base, +1 Con, +1 cloak]
Reflex +6 [+3 base, +2 Dex, +1 cloak]
Will +5 [+3 base, +1 Wis, +1 cloak]

*BAB:* +2
*Melee Atk:* +6 (1d6+3/19-20/x2/mind blade (M, short sword)) 
*Ranged Atk:* +5 (1d6+3/19-20/x2/30 ft./thrown mind blade (M, short sword))
*Ranged Touch Atk:* +5 (1d6 for 2 rounds, 1 splash/10 ft./alchemist's fire)

*Skills:*
Autohypnosis +3 [2 ranks, +1 Wis]
Concentration +7 [6 ranks, +1 Con]
Craft (alchemy) +3 [2 ranks, +1 Int]
Hide +8 [6 ranks, +2 Dex]
Knowledge (psionics) +3 [2 ranks, +1 Int]
Listen +7 [6 ranks, +1 Wis]
Move Silently +8 [6 ranks, +2 Dex]

*Feats:*
Focused Mind Strike [ComPsi]
Psionic Weapon [XPH]
Soulblade Warrior [RoE]
Weapon Focus (mind blade)
Wild Talent [XPH]

*Flaw:*
Murky-Eyed

*Languages:* Common, Quor, Riedran

*Equipment:*
*+1 chain shirt *– 1,250 gp
*Cloak of resistance +1*– 1,000 gp
*Backpack *– 2 gp
*Bedroll *– 1 sp
*2 belt pouches *– 2 gp
*Everburning torch *– 110 gp
*10 flasks of alchemist's fire *– 200 gp
*5 flasks of oil *– 5 sp
*Flint and steel* – 1 gp
*5 torches *– 5 cp
*Trail rations (6 days worth) *– 3 gp
*Traveler's outfit* – free

*Money*
60pp, 30gp, 13sp, 5 cp

~~~~~

[sblock=Background, Appearance, Personality]*Background:* Daorenharath was raised from birth to fight against the Inspired and the Quori. The latest in a long line of kalashtar especially proficient with mind blades, Daorenharath manifested his blade for the first time before ten years old. He trained in the monasteries of Adar with his father, brothers, uncles and cousins, and he became the youngest blade manifester in his family to complete his training and achieve the rank of Soulknife in almost two centuries.

The pride of his family, he was assigned to a large unit of monks and soulknives commanded by the veteran warrior Xishana. Their unit traveled to Khorvaire in the late years of the Last War, where they were instructed to aid Brelish forces in an attack on a Cyran complex; intelligence indicated that a number of Inspired scientists had gathered at the complex along with a group of high-ranking Cyran artificers. What exactly the two groups were working on was unknown, but that mattered little—whatever it was, it was undoubtedly bad news for the Adar resistance, and the Inspired could not be allowed to continue working on their joint project with the Cyrans.

The intelligence leaked to the Adar rebels was partially correct: there were no Cyrans in the complex, but the Inspired were present. They were not scientists, however, but a battalion of warriors and psionicists--the information the group had acted on had been "leaked" by a traitor. The monks and soulknives fought valiantly, but they were outnumbered, and the battle quickly turned into a massacre. Daorenharath and his squad of blade manifesters died in the fiery energy of an Inspired kineticist.

It was not quite a being, but a presence, that approached him as his body lay charred and broken in a mass grave in Cyre and his spirit floated in a void of suffocating heat and brilliant white light. It was not quite with words that the Presence spoke to Daorenharath, either, and Daorenharath in turn did not reply with the mouth and tongue he did not have. All the same, he and the Presence spoke while he lay dead.

He was offered life. He was offered wisdom and a path to power. He was offered a chance to return to his war against the Inspired—if he so chose. In exchange, he had to become one of the servants of the Presence. He would still be a free man, able to do as he wished for the most part, but he would be required to perform the occasional service that the Presence demanded. Believing that a few favors in return for a second chance at life and the ability to war once more against the Inspired would be well worth it, and unsure in the first place that the experience was even real, Daorenharath struck the bargain.

His body was regenerated—or perhaps he was given a new one. Regardless, he awoke atop the vast mound of dirt that was surely the burial mound his brothers and sisters had been buried beneath. He was completely whole, and perfectly healthy, but for two oddities. Once, both his eyes and his mind blade had been a brilliant shade of emerald, the blade thin and sabre-like. It took him some to discover it, but no longer was this the case. Now his eyes seemed to lack both pupils and irises; they were completely white. He could see, though everything seemed slightly clouded by a thin layer of fog--or perhaps smoke. His mind blade had changed, as well; it too was white, and its form was no longer that of a regular blade, but of a flickering, solid flame, jutting out from his right wrist and encasing his entire hand.

But the changes that the resurrected Daorenharath found himself facing were not only physical. He began to hear things--whisperings in his mind. He began to see things--pictures at night, of white-hot fire and choking smoke, flashing through his brain like feverish dreams, despite the impossibility of his dreaming. When he lit a campfire, or a torch, he found himself staring into it for long moments, fascinated, for minutes at a time, sometimes hours. Even when no fire was called for, he started to feel urges to light them. The whisperings grew louder, the not-dream-pictures of fire and burning and devastation grew more frequent, the obsession with fire grew worse.

He found himself forgetting all about the Inspired and about the kalashtar; his mind instead turned to the Presence that had "spoken" to him while he lay dead, or to the other "servants" implied by its speech, or simply to the glorious flames. His control began to slip. More and more he found that his thoughts were not his own. And what exactly the "services" were that the Presence required of him became abundantly clear when he awakened one night, his hands smeared with oil, outside of a village--a village wreathed in flames, its people screaming and choking and burning...

Daorenharath changed after that. He was no longer Daorenharath, nor the Presence, but somewhere between the two...and off to the side a bit. (See Personality, below, for more on this.)

Recently, however, the status quo of burning structures on the outside of civilization and dodging the authorities over the last few years has changed. Daorenharath's "dreams" are now filled with images of a grey crown, wreathed in pale fire, and in his mind whispers and urges from an alien part of his mind to go to a certain location—a location that he was later instructed to visit in a note delivered by a strange, hooded messenger—a location by the name of New Cyre.

*Appearance:* Daorenharath is fairly average, as far as kalashtar go, though that still makes him fairly good looking by human standards. He is tall and of a somewhat muscular build; his skin is tan and unblemished. His hair is a deep brown, and he keeps it trimmed short. He wears a simple outfit of brown and green material, with a mithral chain shirt covering his upper body. His most distinguishing features are his unusual eyes—they are entirely white spheres, devoid of both iris and pupil, and they give him the look of a blind man, although he retains most of his sight.

*Personality:* Daorenharath ceased to be Daorenharath after he burned that Brelish village, but he is not simply a vessel for the Presence; rather his mind is now a mixture of both, and parts of it belong to neither. He is no longer the studious young Soulknife of Adar, but he is not the destructive and insane Presence. He is chaotic and unpredictable, his mind constantly racing in all directions like the fire that so often consumes his thoughts, yet he manages to control his darker impulses for the most part; on the surface he simply appears harmlessly manic, restless, and resistant to authority (and perhaps a little too prone to phrasing everything using metaphors for burning). He cannot resist the urge to burn forever, though, but at least now he burns only that which will harm no one. Or harm no one innocent, at any rate...[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 12, 2007)

Ok, I have made my decision.  It was hard, as there were some awesome backgrounds and concepts put up, but these six had the closest to the "unusual practices" and "morally gray" requirements in the first post.  Also, several of them have backgrounds that fit very nicely into my plotline.  I'd like each of these people to confirm their involvement, and then post their character sheets in the Rogue's Gallery I will put up shortly.  If we're lucky, we can be gaming before next week!

For those that weren't picked, there were no submissions that were less than cool, so if I need an alternate, I may be calling upon some of you.

Our party will consist of:

*Eidalac - *Kurst* - Male Human Artificer 1/Warlock 2

*stonegod - *Irthos* - CN Male dragonwrought desert kobold copper dragon shaman 3

*Free Xenon - *Arrgha'n of the Fell Veil* - N Male Halfblood Daellkyr Rogue 2/Ranger 1

*Zurai - *Valerian* - N Male Grey Elf Archivist 3

*Erekose13 - *Maavnod Warpspire* - CG Male Mutated Goliath Totemist 2

*EvolutionKB - *Oscar* - Male Human Binder 3


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 12, 2007)

Sweet, count me in!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats to all!!


-Blood


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 12, 2007)

Rock'n! Color me surpised!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 12, 2007)

Rogue's Gallery thread!  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3826505#post3826505


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 12, 2007)

Since we will not be using taint I switched out the Pure Soul feat for Iron Will. Hopefully that will serve me well in resisting the dark side of the Chaositech stuff!


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 12, 2007)

Good work all. I'm definitely in.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 12, 2007)

We are here.....  sssoftssskin.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 12, 2007)

Definitely in.


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 12, 2007)

Yar.

I should have a sheet up by this evening (I have a few errands to run after work).


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 12, 2007)

*Move this thread?*

Isida. You may want to have the moderators move this thread to the 'Talking the Talk' forum and then create a IC only thread. That way we can keep the IC and OOC discussions separate Just a thought.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 12, 2007)

This thread IS in the Talking the Talk forum  I assume the IC thread link is just temporary until Isida gets the real IC thread up.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 12, 2007)

Have fun folks...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 12, 2007)

Ferrix, sorry you couldn't make it this time around.  

Free Xenon - You have chosen a pair of Traits instead of a pair of Flaws.  I have no real objections (even though I technically didn't say anything about Traits), but remember, Flaws grant feats if taken.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 12, 2007)

Errrmmmmm....  Hmmm.... Your right.   
This is my first time using them (traits or flaws) .... I didn't look so closely and I was aware of the Flaw/Feat thing, but it never clicked.  :\ 

Thanks for letting me keep them. 

I have had similar bumblings with point-buy games. These PbP are the only places I have ever used Point-Buy.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 12, 2007)

Irthos be posted.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 12, 2007)

Free Xenon - If you _wanted_ to swap out one or both of your traits for flaws so you could get more feats, that's fine with me.  But if you want to keep the traits, that's fine too.  And no on HAS to take flaws either, it was just an option.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 12, 2007)

Gotcha. Thanks!
I'll take a look at them and see.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 12, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Our party will consist of:
> 
> *Eidalac - *Kurst* - Male Human Artificer 1/Warlock 2
> 
> ...




So we have:

Kurst - support/battlefield control/nuker?
Irthos - support
Arrgha'n - melee? damage
Valerian - healer/battlefield control(summons)
Maavnod - melee damage/tank
Oscar - melee tank

We're a little light of ranged characters, but otherwise looks like a solid party. I'm amused that Valerian is the only true spellcaster of the bunch. He's also the only healer, but Irthos' vigor aura will be a major help there (and prevent Valerian from having to memorize all his spells as _cures_ ).

On the alignment front, it looks like a more-or-less compatible group there as well. No one outright evil, no opposing alignments (unless Oscar is lawful?). We have a handful of neutrals, a couple chaotics, and one good character, but no lawfuls (except maybe Oscar?) and no evils.

Out of combat, I think we have every major niche covered except perhaps straight up diplomacy. 

Looks like it should be a great game


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2007)

And really, who wants to be diplomatic when you can smarm, bluff, or intimidate your way through the rabble?  

Though in all fairness, Kurst can do ranged, at least up to 60 ft, or more if he choses _eldritch spear_ as one of his invocations.

Eidalac, EvolutionKB, once I have your character sheets we can begin!


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 13, 2007)

Done.

Wouldn't you know, I finally finished it last night, and the site was down just as I went to post.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 13, 2007)

Done, I tried to post last night as well...Kurst is missing point blank shot.  I'll be decent at diplo, I can try and handle that.


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 13, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Kurst is missing point blank shot.




Argh.

*head-desk*

This is why you shouldn't work on a character sheet past 1am... or at least I shouldn't.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 13, 2007)

Valerian's default "non-combat" memorized spells (ie, he's not expecting much, if any, combat that day)
0th - _Detect Magic, Read Magic_ x2. _Amanuensis_
1st - _Comprehend Languages, Summon Undead I, Summon Monster I, Cure Light Wounds_
2nd - _Healing Sting, Summon Monster II, Cure Moderate Wounds_

Valerian's default "combat" memorized spells (ie, he IS expecting to fight)
0th - _Cure Minor Wounds_ x2, _Guidance, Detect Magic_
1st - _Shield of Faith, Produce Coldfire_*, _Summon Monster I, Cure Light Wounds_
2nd - _Summon Monster II, Winter's Embrace, Cure Moderate Wounds_



* - _Produce Flame_ energy substituted to cold


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2007)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3829262#post3829262

In Character thread!  Post, post my pretties!  *cackles maniacally*


----------



## Zurai (Oct 15, 2007)

I updated Valerian's character sheet with a minor spell DC fix (for some reason I thought Spell Focus gave +2 DC - not that it mattered, he doesn't know any Conjuration spells that allow saves) as well as integrating his memorized spells and adding a section for common _summoned_ monsters and undead.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2007)

Ah, thank you, that'll help.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 15, 2007)

Not a problem. My job as a player is to make your job as a DM easier - I find the adventure gets a lot more enjoyable when the DM can spend time on the adventure rather than hunting down the stats for my crazy pseudo-templated summoned minions 

Besides, statting them up is the mental equivalent of playing with minis


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2007)

Tee hee!  Ok, totally hear you there.

God we're a bunch of nerds.

And proud of it!


----------



## Zurai (Oct 15, 2007)

Amen!


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 15, 2007)

I prefer Geek.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 17, 2007)

Valerian's done at this point, barring any new revelations.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 17, 2007)

Ah Paimon, party interactions would be so much different without him bound, don't you think EvolutionKB?


----------



## Zurai (Oct 17, 2007)

Valerian will switch his spells for tomorrow to:

0th - _Cure Minor Wounds, Read Magic, Amanuensis, Detect Magic_
1st - _Summon Monster I, Summon Undead I,_ empty slot x2
2nd - _Summon Monster II, Winter's Embrace,_ empty slot

With the intent to fill the empty slots with healing, combat, or utility spells as needed during the day.

I'll update his memorized spell list when tomorrow officially starts.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 18, 2007)

> Ah Paimon, party interactions would be so much different without him bound, don't you think EvolutionKB?




Indeed, and they will stay as such for quite a while(unless an obvious better choice comes along.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 18, 2007)

Heh.  Ok, then let me ask a bald question, does Oliver want to get into Yatrax's pants?  I mean, it's Paimon, so I'm going to guess that's a yes, but what's _your_ answer?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 18, 2007)

But of course, things may be a little awkward in the morning once the bind wears off, and I kick her out to rebind Paimon.  It would definately be interesting RP wise as well.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 19, 2007)

Hopefully that will not backfire.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 19, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Hopefully that will not backfire.



SSSoftssskinsss too obsssesssed with mating. Getsss in the way.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 19, 2007)

Valerian's just glad the rooms here have nice thick walls...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2007)

Shadowcasters do it in the dark you know.







Oh c'mon, I _had_ to say it!


----------



## Zurai (Oct 19, 2007)

Since _Amanuensis_ won't copy illustrations, only text, I'm changing my spells prepared slightly. I'll update his RG spell list now that dawn has officially broken.

New list:

0th - _Cure Minor Wounds_ x2, _Detect Magic, Read Magic_
1st - _Summon Monster I, Produce Coldfire_*, Open Slot x2
2nd - _Summon Monster II, Winter's Embrace_, Open Slot

* _Produce Flame_ energy substituted to cold


----------



## Zurai (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh, and while as a player I'm not opposed to investigating the murders, Valerian has a job to do and unless the murderers interfere with him, he sees no reason to interfere with them.

Now, if whoever it is attacks the caravan, or one of us, then he'd be all for extracting a little revenge. _Especially_ if they're something he can research.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 19, 2007)

Fair enough.   
We will see how this plays out. 

Muahahahahahahaahah!


----------



## stonegod (Oct 19, 2007)

Zurai said:
			
		

> Oh, and while as a player I'm not opposed to investigating the murders, Valerian has a job to do and unless the murderers interfere with him, he sees no reason to interfere with them.



Ssssoftsskinsss die. That is what they do. It isss of no interesst to the Progenitorsss.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2007)

Now, what if they killed someone's pet lizard?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 19, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Now, what if they killed someone's pet lizard?



That wound require usss to sssear them, meltsss them to nothingssss!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2007)

Right, good to know.

*Scribbles behind DM screen.*

Very well then!


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 20, 2007)

Hrm.

Since it does seem everyone is moving for the middle ground, and Kurst being as he is, he's more likely to shift towards the back, away from the others.  Once the caravan is out of town, he'll defiantly move to the rear if the others are in the middle.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 20, 2007)

The way I see our marching order at the moment:

Front: Arrgha'n
Middle Front: Irthos, Oliver
Middle: Kurst
Middle Rear: Valerian


That leaves Maavnod without a preference. He could easily bring up the rear, giving us a nice tactical marching order. Even if he wants to go up front, Valerian's fine bringing up the rear. Now, whether the rest of the party wants the healer and summoner with the third lowest AC and HP in the party bringing up the rear is another matter.


Oh, by the way - people with d6 hit die (including Yatrax, Isida) should have 15 base hitpoints from dice, unless we're rounding the hp per die instead of total (which produces wierd results as you move up in die sizes). In other words, the first die is maximized as usual, and we get 75% of the remaining two - that's 75% of 12, or 9. 6+9 = 15. That gets two people an extra hp, I believe.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2007)

For the 75% hit dice I have people take 75% of the die, rounded up, and then add Con mods.  So the d4 folk get 3s, the d6 get 4, the d8 get 6, the d10 get 8, and the d12 get 10.

Anyways, I kind of jumped the storyline a bit there, and I know there was some roleplaying/party bonding type of stuff we could have done, but PbPs are action-driven, and if something isn't happening, the game quietly dies.  So we can retroactively do some of that bonding, or just mention, "And that time two days ago a moth flew up your nose," and we'll go from there.

Free Xenon, you have Arrgha'n's Knowledge (dungeoneering) shortened to Knowledge (dung).  And that amuses me.


----------



## Zurai (Oct 20, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> For the 75% hit dice I have people take 75% of the die, rounded up, and then add Con mods.  So the d4 folk get 3s, the d6 get 4, the d8 get 6, the d10 get 8, and the d12 get 10.




If all dice round up, it should be:
d4 = 3 (3.0)
d6 = 5 (4.5 rounds up to 5)
d8 = 6 (6.0)
d10 = 8 (7.5 rounds up to 8)
d12 = 9 (9.0)

If all dice round down, it would be:
d4 = 3
d6 = 4
d8 = 6
d10 = 7
d12 = 9

I apologize if this comes off as nitpicking or rules-lawyering. I honestly do not care what the end results of the rule is, I'm just a very details-oriented (some would say obsessively so) person. Those two missing hit points on Kurst and Yatrax (or, alternately, the one extra hp on Valerian, since I did 75% of 12 = 9 for my calculation) just kind of stick out in my head.



> Anyways, I kind of jumped the storyline a bit there, and I know there was some roleplaying/party bonding type of stuff we could have done, but PbPs are action-driven, and if something isn't happening, the game quietly dies.  So we can retroactively do some of that bonding, or just mention, "And that time two days ago a moth flew up your nose," and we'll go from there.




I sure don't have a problem with that  Do what you gotta do to keep the story flowin'.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 21, 2007)

Maavnod will take rear.  In combat though he'll tend to move straight into the fight for some wrestling action.  With 4 claw attacks in a grapple he can tear some one to pieces.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 21, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Free Xenon, you have Arrgha'n's Knowledge (dungeoneering) shortened to Knowledge (dung).  And that amuses me.



I never even noticed that.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 21, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I never even noticed that.



Thus my comment IC.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow! I am all sorts of oblivious....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 21, 2007)

Now I'm going to have your character stumble across some ethereal poo...









... naw.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2007)

Keeper's Breath, the posts keep showing up blank!  What the snot is going on?  I had this huge long post and I had to break it up and now the thing isn't posting at all!  What is going on around here this morning?


[Edit]  Ok, I got it to work, but I had to break up what should have been one post into four or so, and so it'll look a little odd.  What was that about?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 22, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> [Edit]  Ok, I got it to work, but I had to break up what should have been one post into four or so, and so it'll look a little odd.  What was that about?



Mondo large posts are being trimmed right now during the upgrade as a consequence of the upgrade process.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2007)

Rasm frasm.  Okiday, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Eidalac (Oct 30, 2007)

FYI, I've got a minor head cold ATM that is rendering me pretty much brain dead as far as having Kurst do anything.

Sorry, but I'll endeavor to have him do *something* in the next day or so (I have a day off work comming, hopefully that'll help).


----------



## stonegod (Nov 5, 2007)

Post late/tomorrow (RL game tonight, just back from trip).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2007)

> "And no, I'm not affiliated with any Cult. I can't speak for the rest of my companions."



  Zurai, that was hecka funny!


----------



## Eidalac (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok, I've delayed this long enough.

For whatever reason, I'm not able to get a single though or post for Kurst, and as long as It's been, I doubt I'll suddenly start to at this point.

So, rather than keep dragging, I'm going to have to bow out.

I am sorry about this, and I don't have a clue what the problem is with me and Kurst.

Of course, feel free to use Kurst however you might need to.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 12, 2007)

I am sorry to hear that.   
Well good luck with your other games.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Eidalac.  Sometimes character voices just don't click, and I feel your frustration.  Best of luck in your other games.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 26, 2007)

*Cancun (Dec 1 to Dec 9)*

I will be gone and mostly unavailable from this Saturday (Dec 1) until they next following Monday (Dec 10) while the wife and I are vacationing in Cancun.

If you need to NPC me while I am gone, feel free. I do not know what kind of access I will have while I am there. Please err of the side of taking control to keep things going instead of not. 

If I do have access I will try to tear my eyes from my wife long enough to post.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 27, 2007)

First off, I'm exceedingly sorry for disappearing like that.  My fiance was in town for two weeks and we were doing heavy wedding planning.  (We're getting married on Valentine's Day.  And yes, fiance is a gamer.  I wouldn't have it any other way.)

Posting to follow later tonight.

Also, FreeXenon, Cancun huh?  Tough to be you.  Have fun in the sun, and I'll try not to kill your character.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 27, 2007)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Also, FreeXenon, Cancun huh?  Tough to be you.  Have fun in the sun, and I'll try not to kill your character.



Heat stroke! It'd be ironic!


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 10, 2007)

*I'm back and a little more tan*

I'm back from Cancun. My wife and I should have pictures and stuff posted this week, hopefully.

I will post in a little bit - and thanks for not killing me....


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

*IKT* [sblock]I am not one to create interparty conflict. Obviously my character has specific interest in this and it does appear to be part of what is wanted of us.

I want to insist that we go after this Roth, and are considering going alone if they decide not to, hoping that others will follow. My character has no problems working alone, but this does obviously fracture the game make it more difficult for you and the rest of the players. If you do not want me going alone that is fine. I more than understand. Feel free to guide me with suggestions or other ways of thinking. =)

If this is way off track let me know and I will adjust appropriately. 

Thanks for the game.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 20, 2007)

FreeXenon, don't worry, I'm going to make it work.

All - I'm not dead, there's just been Christmas stuff.  Will post late tonight with big ol' update and plot-moving-forward-thingy.  Thank you for your forebearance.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 21, 2007)

And lo, the DM made a post, and there was much rejoicing!  Will attempt to make a lame map and post it later, but I'm not going to get too nitpicky about things.  If you're going to try to flank, I assume you'll do everything possible to avoid AoOs, I assume you'll not try to hit your party members, and other such things.  I assume a certain amount of common sense, unless you've been playing your character as intentionally foolish, in which case, better hedge your actions carefully!


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 29, 2007)

Pretty much back. I'll pop over to the IG thread in a few.


----------



## Forgefly (Jan 29, 2008)

*An Alt maybe*

Any way I could pick up the cursed Warlock Kurst?  I can promise very active posting


----------



## Zurai (Jan 29, 2008)

I would have no objection. Normally I don't like characters switching players mid-game, but in this case we know the character is abandoned and he is essentially a blank slate since he's said all of a half dozen words so far.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 29, 2008)

Forgefly, that would be delightful.  Do let me know if there's any tinkering you want to do with his character sheet, and then go ahead and post your own version in the Rogue's Gallery thread.


----------



## Forgefly (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome sauce.  I will try to have any changes done and posted tonight or tomorrow at the latest

Okay I stayed up way too late, but I finished the changes which are mostly flavor and so I will probably be the only one to notice them.  Darn those creative juices.  Now let me roll my search check to find my bed.

Character posted to Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 26, 2008)

*Pokes the players*

I'm back, really, I swear it this time!


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 26, 2008)

'm here. I have been really busy and was hoping to post today. 
I will tomorrow. 

BTW, IKT, I like the way you are running this. =)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 27, 2008)

*Bows humbly to FreeXenon*  Thank you kind sir.  I do try to make it enjoyable for all.  If anyone else does have comments or concerns, please don't hesitate to ask.






Psst... 50 extra XP to Arrgha'n, and that +1 aberration bane sword is in the next treasure chest...


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah! 

BTW, did I mention how how much you are 'teh Roxors'?   

You really, really do! 


That has got to be worth at least another 150xp and an upgrade to a +2, right?

 

What do ya say?


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm definitely still around, just hit with a heavy work load right in the middle of a course I'm taking.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm enjoying things as well.  Can't wait to see where this is going.


----------



## Zurai (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm still around and interested, it's just that Valerian really can't do much of anything at the camp and there's no way for him to find where the others went. As soon as they come back he'll be more active.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 20, 2008)

Okiday, DM has posted...  

Um... are the players still interested?  I wanted to give you guys some time to collaborate on information and then snag any last-minute gear from this last large town.  From here on it's small villages, hamlets, and thorps, and many of them will be Unfriendly to Hostile if approached wrong, and you all know this.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 20, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Okiday, DM has posted...
> 
> Um... are the players still interested?  I wanted to give you guys some time to collaborate on information and then snag any last-minute gear from this last large town.  From here on it's small villages, hamlets, and thorps, and many of them will be Unfriendly to Hostile if approached wrong, and you all know this.



Work bad for this week and next, so slow posting here.


----------



## FreeXenon (Mar 20, 2008)

Still here. I will post today. Life is busy here (studying for Real Estate Sales exam), but I likey the game.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Still here too, been rough trying to fit a weeks work into 3 days. Will post while I have a nice 4 day long weekend.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok good, so we're just looking at a confluence of work.  You guys had me worried there for a second!  Post when able!


----------



## Forgefly (Mar 24, 2008)

Dog and Small Dog, I am so happy to see them.  I almost fell out of my chair in sheer joy at their presence.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 29, 2008)

Anyone seen Zurai?  His profile shows he hasn't been on since 3-14.  Anyone know how to get ahold of him?  He's not accepting e-mails from board members, so I can't contact him that way.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't know. But aside from reading, I'll be MIA until Tuesday, likely.


----------



## Zurai (Apr 27, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Anyone seen Zurai?  His profile shows he hasn't been on since 3-14.  Anyone know how to get ahold of him?  He's not accepting e-mails from board members, so I can't contact him that way.




I'm back. Sorry for the unannounced absence. I'm checking in to see whether the game is still running and whether it'd be possible for me to step back in. I understand if not; I've been gone for well over a month at this point. Let me know either way


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd be delighted to have you back.  Just leap in here once you've caught up on what we've been up to.  Was it computer troubles or just real life intruding?


----------



## Zurai (Apr 28, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Was it computer troubles or just real life intruding?




A bit of both, really, as it necessarily must be when one works for themselves out of their computer.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 29, 2008)

That'd do it then, wouldn't it?  Anyways, this game ain't exactly moving at super-sonic speeds, so hopefully it won't take too long to read up on what mayhem and mischief we've been up to.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 27, 2008)

*Really Long Vacation*

I will be not so available for most of the month of June while I am on vacation with my wife in Belarus. I will be gone from June 3 until July 3 and will have intermittent internet access.

If you need to NPC me, please do. I will try to get on as often as I can, but internet access there is more off than on. This is going slow enough that this may not be so much of a problem.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm back. Yea!


----------



## Zurai (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm back from a work overload + holiday weekend double header. I'll get an action up ASAP.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 30, 2008)

*Power Word: Poke*

I hath invoke _Power Word: Poke_

With thine Word of Power I Poke thee....

Hello!



I am still here!!!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 5, 2008)

OOC: I'm going on vacation to Vancouver from the 7th-13th, so don't expect much from me then just in case this boots up again.

E13: Anything I should see while in town?


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 8, 2008)

Doh sorry I missed this SG. If you are still reading the boards shoot me an email at [myhandle]@gmail.com just replace [myhandle] with erekose13


----------

